# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > D&D 3.x Other Ravenloft and Non-Core Classes

## Tzardok

3.x is well known for its large number of base classes beyond the ones in the Player's Handbook. Ravenloft is a setting where many things don't work the way they do in other settings, and because of its potential for one-off adventures there, any character of any class may get whisked away by the Mists. So I decided to take a selection of base classes (not all of them, but most) and list the changes that happen to them in Ravenloft, in the same format as in the Ravenloft Player's Handbook, together with a short blurb how the class could fit into the setting.

Edit: If anyone has any comments, feel free to post. If somebody has any ideas how to finish the Healer, I'll be happy to hear them. And if someone wants a class, a class feature, a spell or anything like that that I didn't post, don't hesitate to ask. 

Many thanks to afroakuma and his Planar Questions Thread for inspiring and helping with many of those changes.

*Complete Warrior*

*Hexblade*
Hexblades are the result of sorcerous talent being repressed, which as result becomes twisted by grudges. Is it a wonder that they fit so well into Ravenloft with its superstitious peasants and curses of revenge? Hexblades come most often from domains where magic is feared, discouraged or forbidden. A majority hails from warlike Falkovnia, where Vlad Drakov considers magic weak and womanish. Other fitting home domains could be Tepest with its witch hunts, Kalidnay with its defiling magic, Hazlan where magic was forbidden for everyone except Hazlik up until a few years ago, superstitious Valachan or Invidia, where the populace is very prone to keeping grudges.

*Hexblade's Curse:* Hexblades get Voice of Wrath as a bonus feat. A hexblade can use their Hexblade's Curse twice as often per day.*Familiar:* A familiar is a dread companion.*Spells:* Some spells function differently in Ravenloft.*Weakness:* Casting the Hexblade's Curse provokes a powers check as if the hexblade had spoken a frustrating curse (2%). If the hexblade succeeds on a curse check when casting the Hexblade's Curse the curse's numerical effects are doubled. This also doubles the chance of the powers check.
A hexblade must make all other powers checks at twice the usual percentage.

*Samurai*
Samurai typically arise in domains of oriental origin, and as I'Cath doesn't have a populace Rokushima Taiyoo is the only known domain where samurai are at home. There samurai form the nobility under the four warlords fighting for dominance over the islands.

*Ancestral Daisho:* Samurai get Haunted as a bonus feat. The geist haunting the samurai is an ancestor or previous owner of his daisho and is bound to the daisho instead of the samurai himself. The geist is quite opiniated and will tell the samurai what it thinks of his actions.*Weakness:* Samurai claim to hold themselves to a higher standard, and so the dark powers keep their eye on them. A samurai must make all powers checks at twice the usual percentage.

*Swashbuckler*
The swashbuckler, as a romantic figure, is a worthwhile addition to Ravenloft's gothic horror. It is especially fitting for domains of the highest cultural level where its themes and the fact that it is a lightly armoured warrior insert themselves seamlessly. Typical home domains for swashbucklers are Dementlieu, Richemulot, Lamordia, Paridon, Borca, Liffe, Blaustein, Nosos, Ghastria and Invidia.

*Weapon Proficiency:* Swashbucklers gain proficiency with all firearms.*Lucky:* This ability doesn't allow you to re-roll power checks.*Weakness:* As fighters.

*Complete Divine*

*Favoured Soul*
Outside of Ravenloft Favoured Souls only happen amongst those who worship real gods instead of concepts or philosophies. But as in the demiplane all divine magic is sourced from the dark powers, a Favoured Soul of the Divinity of Man or the Eternal Order is just as possible as one of Belenus or Hala. Still, the dark powers prefer it when the worshippers of the Demiplane are distant from their gods, and so rarely see a reason to empower a Favoured Soul. Therefor most Favoured Souls are outlanders instead of natives.

*Spells:* Some spells function differently in Ravenloft.*Energy Resistance:* This ability doesn't function against the effects of closed domain borders.*Wings:* Growing wings changes the Outcast Rating. A Good Favoured Soul's angelic wings reduce the OR by up to -2. An Evil Favoured Soul's demonic wings raise the OR by up to +2. Exact changes may differ depending on domain and if the character is interacting with people of his faith.*Weakness:* A Favoured Soul must make all powers checks at twice the usual percentage.

*Shugenja*
Like the samurai the shugenja is mostly a phenomenon of Japanese-style domains, and that means Rokushima Taiyoo. When the domain was trapped in the Mists, the shugenja with their elemental focus were massively weakened and needed to acclimatize to Ravenloft's elements, a calamity they still haven't quite overcome. Over the process the orders of the shugenja broke apart and became a shadow of themselves while new, darker orders formed. I recommend that every GM design those for his needs.

*Spells:* Some spells function differently in Ravenloft.The shugenja's spell list is supplemented by spells associated with Ravenloft's corrupted elements. Water is expanded by spells like _Avasculate, Bloodstar, Blood to Water_ and _Burning Blood_. Earth gains spells like _Arrow of Bone, Earthen Grasp, Skull Watch_ or _Stone Bones_. Air is expanded by spells like _Obscuring Mist_ (which will be removed from water), _Belkar Claws, Dimension Door, Mindfog_ or _Cloudkill_. Fire gains spells like _Decomposition, Disintigrate, Energy Drain_ and _Inferno. Animate Dead, Summon Undead_ etc. are added to the general Shugenja spells.*Element Focus:* Water-Shugenja gain in addition to the other benefits of Element Focus automatically the benefit of Greater Spell Focus (+2 to DC) on spells that are based on blood. They need to write their ofuda with ink made from their own blood. Earth-Shugenja gain the benefit of Greater Spell Focus on spells that are based on bone and those that have to do with burried things. The ink for their ofuda is mixed from grave dirt. Fire-Shugenja gain the benefit of Greater Spell Focus on spells that are based on dissolution and incineration. Their ofuda are written with ink made from burned flesh. Air-Shugenja gain the benefit of Greater Spell Focus on spells based on mist. Their ofuda only work if they where written within the mists.*Sense Elements:* Shugenja are able to sense the corrupted elements Blood, Grave, Mist and Pyre in addition to the normal elements. Every time when a shugenja tries to sense a normal element there's a chance of 20% that the sense instead searches for the respective corrupted version.*Weakness:* Like sorcerers and wizards shugenja are in danger of falling to lure of magical power. Whenever a shugenja learns a new enchantment, evocation or necromancy spell there's a 5% chance that their alignment changes to Evil. If the shugenja changes alignment this way he needs to make a powers check as if he had commited a major betrayal of a stranger (3%).

*Spirit Shaman*



> The _atmabash_ is respected by the Vistani for her skill in carefully handling the spirits of the Land, which may include negotiation, admonishment, or magical rebuke. A spirit shaman can be a powerful ally in the Demiplane of Dread, but must always be wary of drawing too much attention from the spirits, who will grow curious, restless, and hostile given sufficient time. Not unlike the Vistani themselves, a spirit shaman may need to roam continuously in order to avoid serious consequences. Spirit shaman magic tends to be reliable when used to deal with spirits, but directed at mortals for reasons benign or malign will allow the spirits of the Land to exploit such a conduit, forcing the shaman to tread lightly lest the magic get out of hand and a spirit take advantage of the opportunity to do harm.


Spirit shamans are animistic and are logically most common in domains of animist world view. Valachan, Souragne, Rokushima Taiyoo and Vorostokov are all valid choices. Kalidnay does have animist traditions, but the spirits there choose druids as their representants; Kalidnese spirit shamans are unheard of.

*Spells:* Some spells function differently in Ravenloft.*Spirit Guide:* Similiar to a dread companion, a spirit guide is a reprensation of the darkest impulses of the spirit shaman's subconciousness. Luckily spirit guides are unable to interact with the world outside their owner's brain, but keep their Evil alignment in mind when roleplaying them.*Spirit Form:* This ability doesn't allow the spirit shaman to cross closed domain borders.*Recall Spirit:* The target of recall spirit must make a will save (DC 30 - the spirit shaman's class level). If succesfull it is raised normally. If the save fails, a spirit posesses the corpse. Using this ability provokes a powers check (5%).*Spirit Journey:* This ability doesn't allow the spirit shaman to cross closed domain borders.*Weakness:* Whenever a spirit shaman casts a spell on a humanoid creature there's a chance of 2% per rank of local ethereal resonance that a spirit highjacks the spell for its pupose. The spell's effect becomes twisted based on the nature of the local ethereal resonance.
Whenever a spirit shaman meditates for his spell in a place that is within 1 mile around the place he meditated last, there's a chance of 2% per class level that a spirit decides to haunt him. The spirit follows him around and causes harm in his surroundings. This haunting only ends when the spirit shaman manges to banish the spirit or moves at least a mile away from the place the haunting started. If he returns to that area before a week has passed, the haunting beginns anew. There's no upper limit for the number of spirits that can haunt him at the same time.

*Complete Arcane*

*Warlock*



> _Fatakkar_ are nearly as feared as dukkar among the Vistani, and with good reason - warlocks have opened themselves to the influence and service of terrible entities, whether deliberately or not, with inescapable results in the long term. The powers of _zanjir_ arise from trucking with forces that destabilize the Land itself, and the results have consequences. Darklords can very rapidly locate a practicing warlock in their domains and feel their presence like an itch or pressure. Many other entities of darkness can perceive warlocks at long range. Warlocks gain extra invocations while in Ravenloft, but using invocations very often provokes Ravenloft to exacerbate the intended use to negative or fearsome effect; to amplify or subdue manifestations of power; and to subtly encourage misuse and abuse of a warlock's powers. More powerful warlocks create wrinkles in reality and can engage in rituals to bind the Land's power into them, gaining mighty new abilities but risking surrender to the Demiplane of Dread itself. Vistani caravans will almost always move to avoid an approaching warlock.


Warlocks should be as rare as paladins in Ravenloft. The vast majority of their ilk gain their powers through trafficing with fiends trapped in the Demiplane, and the few that bargain with the shadow fey aren't exactly better. Some few are the result of curses, but the one who spoke the curse will propably not be a Vistani.

*Invocations:* Some invocations function differently in Ravenloft (see below). A warlock learns every level a new invocation instead of every second level. Furthermore, each grade of invocation is unlocked one level earlier (lesser invocations on 5th level, greater on 10th level and dark on 15th level).*Disruption (Su):* From 6th level on, the eldritch power of a warlock creates pressure on the fabric of the Demiplane. Darklords sense when a warlock of that level or higher is in their domain and are able to narrow down their position with a Sense Motive check (SG 25 - warlock class level) See the same name paladin ability.*Energy Resistance:* This ability doesn't function against the effects of closed domain borders.*Reality Wrinkle:* From 11th level on, a warlock evolves a reality wrinkle like a fiend, with an initial radius of 1,000 ft per (class level - 10). On 16th level, the radius grows again, to 1,000 ft per class level (before any reductions). If the warlock fails any power checks, consider them failed power rituals; each failed check halves the radius of the wrinkle and adds 1d4 corruption points.*Weakness:* Whenever a warlock uses an invocation there's a chance (5% for least invocations, 10% for lesser, 15% for greater, 20% for dark) that the invocation will be empowered for the negative. For example, the range of _Devil's Sight_ could double, but everything the warlock sees in that range would be subtly twisted to manipulate him. Or the target of _Charm_ could become first slavishly devoted and then develop an obsession with the warlock. This chance is doubled of all invocations with a duration of 24 hours.


*Warmage*
If Vlad Drakov weren't an imbecile who thinks that the only proper course of action for spellcasters is to stay at home and make magic weapons for real men, Falkovnia would propably crawl with warmages. Instead, warmages appear mostly in domains that a) are warlike or at war, and b) open for arcane magic. The most warmages hail propably from Darkon. Pharizia may have a small contingent. Hazlik's attempts to revive magic in Hazlan involve warmagic. Sithicus could propably produce a lot of warmages if the elves had anything left besides ennui. Besides those there may be a few warmages left who survived the destruction of Cavitius and Tovag.

*Spells:* Some spells function differently in Ravenloft.*Weakness:* As fighters.


*Wu Jen*



> The magic of wu xing is known in some parts of Ravenloft, but is poorly understood by the Vistani (sometimes considered wizardry, sometimes videshi). The native elements of Ravenloft are not those of the Inner Planes, and the wu jen may find their rites and practices contaminated accordingly, adding new and more necromantic spells to their gamut. Talismans used by wu jen in the Demiplane of Dread may include scrolls and slips marked with blood; grave earth and bone; wood from trees at the edges of the Mists; ashes and charcoals from funeral pyres; and mercury or metal tokens smelted from pillaged burial sites. The spirits of Ravenloft may impose demands for taboos on a wu jen of the sort that would cause many to become squeamish; such talismans are a semi-reliable substitute for darker acts sought by the native spirits.


Wu jen hail again primarily from oriental domains, but are less of a Japanese thing than samurai and shugenja. Most wu jen in Ravenloft would be inhabitants of Rokushima Taiyoo. Interestingly, the way wu jen learn their spells by becoming hermits and communing with spirits reflect Valachan superstitions on how wizards and sorcerers gain their power. So it could be be that a small tradition of wu jen (who obviously wouldn't call themselves "wu jen") exists in Valachan.

*Spells:* Some spells function differently in Ravenloft.The wu jen's spell list is supplemented by spells of a necromantic and sinistre nature, spells like _Blood to Water, Body Blades, Feign Undeath, Inferno, Miasm, Miasma of Entropy, Shambler, Skull Watch_ or _Summon Undead._ The spells should be added to the five elements wherever it seems appropriate.*Taboos:* The spirits of Ravenloft are a lot less prissy when imposing taboos on a wu jen. A wu jen could for example swear to drink blood every day, to pierce their hands with needles or to strangle one human per week with a scarf.
A wu jen can make talismans to appease the spirits. As long as he carries such a talisman with him he doesn't need to follow one specific taboo that is connected to that talisman. Whenever a new taboo is imposed on him he needs to make a new talisman for that taboo, and every talisman he makes must be made from a different element. A talisman of water could be a scroll written in blood or a ornate vial of blood. A talisman of fire is made from coal and ashes of a pyre. A talisman of metal is made from mercury or metal tokens smelted from pillaged burial sites. A talisman of wood is carved from a tree growing at the border to the Mists. A talisman of earth is formed from gravedirt and bones.*Weakness:* Wu jen attract the attention of spirits who bombard them with commands or demands. Therefor wu jen get -2 to madness saves. Whenever a wu jen makes a powers check, a spirit will attempt within the week to possess the character.

*Complete Adventurer*

*Ninja*
The fourth and last oriental class is obviously at home in Rokushima Taiyoo. Similiar to monks, ninjas have a tendency to be adopted by other cultures especially those in need of assassins. Small groups of ninjas may be found in Paridon, Borca or Darkon.

*Ghost Step:* This ability doesn't allow entry into the Deep Ethereal.*Ghost Walk:* This ability doesn't allow entry into the Deep Ethereal.*Weakness:* Like rogues.


*Scout*
Scouts are at home in every domain where rangers are common, as well as the warlike domains. Scouts hail from Barovia, Falkovnia, Sithicus, Vorostokov, Sanguina, Pharizia, Sri Raji, Har'Akir, Nidala, Nova Vaasa and many more.

*Trackless Step:* The scout doesn't leave a physical trail, but he still leaves his scent.*Free Movement:* This ability doesn't allow the scout to cross closed domain borders.*Weakness:* Like rangers.


*Spellthief*
Spellthieves are quite common amongst halflings and half-vistani, who both have a knack for magic and thievery. The class appears mostly in domains that are quite magical, like Vechor, Sithicus, Hazlan or Darkon.

Hypnosis is class skill for spelltieves.*Steal Spell:* Casting a stolen spell that requires a powers check provokes a powers check as usual.*Steal Spell Effect:* A spellthief who succeeded at stealing a spell effect can choose to suppress it instead of using it for their own benefit. Stealing and using the effect of a spell that provokes a powers check provokes a powers check, as if the spellthief cast the spell themself.*Spells:* Some spells function differently in Ravenloft.*Steal Spell-like Ability:* Using a stolen spell-like ability that requires a powers check or imitates a spell that requires a powers check provokes a powers check as usual.*Weakness:* Like rogues.

*Eldritch Invocations*
Invocations are influenced by a domain's magic rating. Magic ratings that influence different kinds of magic differently treat invocations like arcane magic.

The following changes to specific invocations (all of them from Complete Arcane) refer to the Altered Magic Section in Chapter 3 of the Ravenloft Player's Handbook.

Edit: Added in invocations from other sources.

*Caster's Lament (Complete Mage):* See Enchantment, if the user tries to free a creature from a darklord's influence. If you use this invocation to break a curse, the target gets a will save against the curse. If it succeeds, the curse is suppressed for 10 minutes per caster level.*Charm:* See Transmutation*Crawling Eye (Complete Mage):* The eye can't cross domain borders. Seeing an eye skittering may be cause for a Horror save.*Curse of Despair:* You may design your own curses, based on the rules for curses in Chapter 3. The curse may have any severity, but must include an escape clause. The curses in the Player's Guide (under _bestow curse_) are considered to be of dangerous severity. After you created the curse, the GM assigns it's severity, which may have an effect on the save DC. This invocation provokes a powers check, depending on the curse's severity.*Dark Discorporation:* See Transmutation*Dark Foresight:* See Mind-affecting*Devil's Whispers (Cityscape):* See Enchantment and Mind-affecting*Disembodied Hand (Complete Mage):* The hand can't cross domain borders. Seeing a floating hand may be cause for a Horror save.*Drain Incarnum (Magic of Incarnum):* +2 to the save DC against this invocation. This invocation provokes a powers check.*Enervating Shadow:* This invocation dispells all light spells and effects of 5th level or lower in its area. The duration is extended to 1 minute. This invocation provokes a powers check.*Flee the Scene:* See Teleportation*Hellspawned Crace (Complete Mage):* See Transmutation*Hungry Darkness:* See Conjuration (Summoning)*Mask of Flesh (Complete Mage):* See Transmutation*Otherworldly Whispers (Complete Mage):* This invocation can't grant a bonus to Knowledge (The Planes) checks.*Painful Slumber of Ages (Complete Mage):* This invocation's effect counts as a Dangerous curse. The warlock must state a escape clause; in return the victim can't make a saves to wake up. This invocation provokes a powers check.*Path of Shadow:* This invocation doesn't allow escaping the Demiplane of Dread via the Plane of Shadow. Neither can it be used to cross closed domain borders.*Relentless Dispelling (Complete Mage):* See Closed Domain Borders. This invocation can't dispell curses.*Soulreaving Aura (Complete Mage):* The area of effect of this invocation is doubled, and the temporary hit points gained through its effect stack with each other. This invocation provokes a powers check.*Spider Shape (Drow of the Underdark):* See Transmutation*Steal Incarnum (Magic of Incarnum):* +2 to the save DC against this invocation. This invocation provokes a powers check.*Steal Summoning (Complete Mage):* See Conjuration (Summoning). This invocation provokes a powers check if the hijacked summoning provoked one.*Sudden Swarm (Drow of the Underdark):* When a swarm's duration ends there's a 10% chance that it becomes permanent and uncontrolled. This invocation provokes a powers check.*Summon Swarm:* See Conjuration (Summoning)*Tenacious Plague:* See Conjuration (Summoning)*The Dead Walk:* The warlock is able to animate and control double the amount of undead. Undead created with this invocation are permanently animated, even if the warlock doesn't use material components. This invocation provokes a powers check.*Utterdark Blast:* For each negative level the subject gains, she also takes 1 point permanent hit point damage unless she receives _lesser restoration_ within one day, _restoration_ within a week or _greater restoration_ within 30 days. This invocation provokes a powers check.*Wall of Gloom:* See Illusion (Shadow)*Wall of Perilous Flame:* Creatures destroyed by this invocation may return at the GM's discretion as incorporeal undead, pyre elementals or beings in-between. This invocation provokes a powers check.*Weighty Utterance (Dragon Magic):* The invocation's target plumets twice as deep. This invocation provokes a powers check.*Word of Changing:* See Transmutation. This invocation provokes a powers check.

----------


## Tzardok

Psionics are the only subsystem that was officially adapted for Ravenloft, but sadly they only worked with the 3.0 version of psionics and never got around to updating. This part is based, at least in parts, on that conversion, found in Chapter 2 of the Ravenloft Dungeon Master's Guide.

*Psionics in General*



> Psionics misbehaves the least out of the unusual forms of magic brought to Ravenloft; that's not at all to say that it is *safe*. (Also, for the record, never *ever* use _danger sense_ while in Ravenloft.) The power of the mind is capable of leaking out and spawning undesired phenomena, as well as responding to strong emotions in hostile and dangerous ways. The usual cautions about fiddling with things far beyond one's ken apply, but psions must also have a care not to tread on the traditional powers of the Vistani, for their seers are adept at matters of the mind in their own way, and some things in Ravenloft just "belong" to the Vistani and none other. Psionic ability is most common among the giomorgo and giamorga; oddly, this particular talent is not more endemic to full-blooded Vistani. Manifesting is associated with frightening paraphenomena which have little if any tangible impact but are otherworldly and put others on edge. The Vistani word for psionic ability is _manash_; practitioners are _manade_ and _manile_.


There are only three known domains that have an appreciable psionic environment: Kalidnay, where psychic powers are nearly as common as magic is in normal settings; Bluetspur, which is ruled by mind flayers; and Sri Raji, where manifesters are known as _yogi_ and follow a tradition of enlightenment through askesis and self-denial. The Thaani, ex-slaves who escaped from Bluetspur and now dwell in Barovia, also have a talent for psionic powers, but regard it with superstition and fear. Lamordians are, despite their focus on the mind, sceptical of psionics, just like they are of magic, and disbelief it. Natives of Liffe and Sithicus with psionic talent are unheard of.

*Psicrystals:* Psicrystals created in Ravenloft are dread companions. The personalities of dread psicrystals are malicious exagerations of the personality types described in the Expanded Psionics Handbook. The psicrystal exhibits the worst traits of his personality types and looks down on anybody who doesn't share its outlook. Unlike other dread companions it's less conncerned with acting on its master's subconcious desires and more with stroking the master's ego. The psycristal seeks to bring out its own personality in the master until they are dominated by this facette of their own.
Examples for how the crystal can go on to subvert its master's thinking follow. Most of them are reproduced from the Ravenloft Dungeon Master's Guide, page 117:

_Artiste:_ The psicrystal showers the master in praise for his achievements and talents in its respective field and suggests that the master's allies are either jealous rivals or unsophisticated ignoramuses._Bully:_ The psicrystal lauds the master's strength while pointing out weaklings and outsiders to terrorize and coerce. These suggestions are hidden amongst reasonable arguments and play on the master's own insecurity._Coward:_ The psicrystal urges the master to always protect their own hide and let others take the risks. It will always point out the easy way out of a situation, even if that necessiates a betrayal._Friendly:_ The psicrystal goads the master to approach all creatures openly and honestly, no matter their dispositions. It urges peaceful solutions beyond all rationality and prefers apologies to justice._Hero:_ The psicrystal perpetuates a cycle of guilt, urging the master to take risks in the name of heroism and lambasting them for not doing _more.__Liar:_ The psicrystal urges the master to bend the truth, just a little at first. It denigrates everyone who's honest as weak minded._Meticulous:_ The psicrystal obsesses over trivial details and implores the master to always do things in _exactly_ the right way. If the master tries a shortcut, it will paint horrible pictures of the consequences of such sloppiness._Nimble:_ The psicrystal urges the master to act quick and decisively. it denigrates people who take their time thinking things through and praises its master's mental quickness and flexibility._Observant:_ The psicrystal points out every detail of the surroundings before congratulating the master on their alertness. Over time it will deluge them with nervous second guessing: "Did you hear that?"_Poised:_ The psicrystal praises the master's perfect appearance and grace. It points out people who are looking on jealously (even if they don't) and sneers at the ugly and unwashed._Resolve:_ The psyicrystal goads the master to always follow their convictions, no matter what they may be and how sensible they are. Anyone who doesn't believe as the master needs to be "shown the light"._Sage:_ The psicrystal lauds the master's knowledge and erudition while looking down on everyone else as a dimwit who needs the master's education._Single-minded:_ Such a psicrystal becomes obsessive about a single topic and implores the master to forget everything else to focus on this topic._Sneak:_ The psicrystal urges the master to remain silent about his thoughts and motivations, filling their head with paranoid delusions about the motives of everyone else._Sympathetic:_ The psicrystal pleads for mercy and empathy with even the most heinous villains. It urges the master to reserve judgement and avoid difficult choices.


*Ardent*
The ardent is a philosophical manifester who shapes their psionic potential in harmony with their world view of concepts underlying reality. Logically, ardents in Ravenloft gravitate to the mantles of Corruption and Madness, Death, Evil, Good, Justice, Light and Darkness and Pain and Suffering. The The Planes mantle should be nearly unknown. Ardents are more common amongst populaces who follow atheist religions and philosophies, like Paridon. The few manifesters of Lamordian descent are nearly always ardents.

Hypnosis is class skill for ardents.*Powers:* Some powers function differently in Ravenloft.*Weakness:* The displays of psionic powers are unsettling and have a tendency to persist around the manifester. Ardents get +1 to their Outcast Rating.
In addition, an ardent must make all powers checks at twice the usual percentage.

*Erudite*
Erudites are the rarest manifesters in Ravenloft. Neither the scattered and improvised psionics of the Half-Vistani and the Thaani, nor the spiritual traditions of Sri Raji, nor Kalidnese suppression of learning and lore lend themselves to the erudite's scholarly appraoch to psychic powers.

Hypnosis is class skill for erudites.*Powers:* Some powers function differently in Ravenloft.*Weakness:* The displays of psionic powers are unsettling and have a tendency to persist around the manifester. Erudites get +1 to their Outcast Rating.

*Psion*
The psion can be found mostly amongst populaces with true psionic traditions and a focus on discipline, which mean that most of them hail from Sri Raji and Kalidnay.

Hypnosis is class skill for psions.*Powers:* Some powers function differently in Ravenloft.*Weakness:* The displays of psionic powers are unsettling and have a tendency to persist around the manifester. Psions get +1 to their Outcast Rating.

*Psychic Rogue*
Psychic rogues arise most often from the Thaani. These people have a tendency to secrecy, and their feared psionic talent expresses itself most of the time in this subtle way. Half-Vistani also follow the psychic rogue, falling into their parental stereotypes.

Hypnosis is class skill for psychic rogues.*Powers:* Some powers function differently in Ravenloft.*Decoy:* The created double is made from solid ectoplasm and can interact with things as if it had a Strength of 1. Additionally it has the Mists subtype. When the effect ends, the psychic rogue must make a will save against his own psi-like ability. If he fails, an uncontrolled mist elemental with hd equal to the maifester level appears inn the spot where the double was.*Shadow Jump:* This ability doesn't allow the psychic rogue to cross closed domain borders.*Weakness:* Like rogues.
In addition, the displays of psionic powers are unsettling and have a tendency to persist around the manifester. Psychic rogues get +1 to their Outcast Rating.

*Psychic Warrior*
Psychic warriors steel mind and body on the search for personal perfection. Some Rajian traditions follow these tennets, but they are more common in Kalidnay. For some reason a small tradition of psychic warriors exists in Pharizia, where they are demonized by the fearful people.

*Powers:* Some powers function differently in Ravenloft.Like fighters, psychic warriors have access to additional bonus feats. Back to the Wall, Dead Man Walking, Courage and Jaded are added to the list.*Weakness:* Like fighters.
In addition, the displays of psionic powers are unsettling and have a tendency to persist around the manifester. Psychic warriors get +1 to their Outcast Rating.

*Soulknife*
Soulknives in Sri Raji are feared and rumored creatures, associated with Kali's cult and assassinations. In decaying and ressource-starved Kalidnay on the other hand soulknives are respected for their ability to fight without weapons.

*Mind Blade Enhancement:* Soulknifes have access to additional enhancements: Bane (+1), Ghostly Touch (+1), Cursebearing (+3; MIC page 31) and Death Bane (+4; Van Richten's Arsenal page 42). The target of Bane and Death Bane needs to be chosen when the Enhancement is added to the Mind Blase. To choose Death Bane, the soulknife must know the target's true name. Additionally a soulknife can (for the price of a +1 enhancement) let her Mind Blade work as if it was made from a specific material in regard to damage reduction, regeneration and other weaknesses. Any material can be chosen: silver, wood, cold iron, gold, lead, anything that could be the weakness of a monster.
Whenever a soulknife uses a Mind blade with an enhancement that would provoke a powers check on a normal psionic item, she too must make a power check. Enhancements that provoke power checks are Bodyfeeder (3%), Cursebearing (3%), Death Bane (5%), Mindcrusher (4%), Mindfeeder (4%) and Soulbreaker (4%).*Weakness:* Like fighters.

*Wilder*
Unlike the psion the wilder manifests her power through abandon and ecstasis. Wilders are therefor less common amongst Rajian _yogi_ (of course there are some; self-denial through ecstasis is a thing) and more common amongst the half-vistani with their tendency to passion and their mercurial moods.

*Powers:* Some powers function differently in Ravenloft.*Psychic Enervation:* Whenever a Wilder suffers Psychic Enervation she must make a Madness save (DC 10 + power level of the power she tried to manifest + her Cha-Mod.). If she fails, she develops a minor madness effect that lasts until the end of the encounter. Unlike with normal madness effects she doesn't suffer ability damage.*Surging Euphoria:* The bonus through Surging Euphoria is applicable to Fear and Horror saves, but not to Madness saves.*Weakness:* The displays of psionic powers are unsettling and have a tendency to persist around the manifester. Wilders get +1 to their Outcast Rating.

*Psionic Powers*
Powers are influenced by a domain's magic rating. Magic ratings that influence different kinds of magic differently treat powers like divine magic.

*Ectoplasm:*
In Ravenloft, Ectoplasm is created from the Mists. It appears as wisps of white vapor before coalescing into the usual translucent jelly. Creatures made from ectoplasm, like astral constructs, have the Mist subtype. When your ectoplasmic creation dissipates you need to make a will save against your own power. If you fail, a free-willed mist elemental arises from each creation with hd equal to the power's manifester level.

The following altered powers all originate from the Expanded Psionics Handbook:

*Adapt Body:* See Closed Domain Borders*Anchored Navigation:* See Teleportation. The navigation anchor may not be placed within the Mists. As long as the manifester is located in the Mists, the power's effect is suppressed.*Apopsi:* See Mind-affecting. This power erases twice as many powers in Ravenloft. Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Assimilate:* The benefits of a successful assimilation last for 6 hours. Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Astral Caravan:* Thise power doesn't begin a travel through the Astral Plane, but through the Mists. Basically it creates a temporary mistway leading to the specified location. Because of that, the manifester doesn't need to make Knowledge (The Planes), but Survival checks for navigating. Please note that navigating the Mists "belongs" to the Vistani. If the manifester isn't a Vistani, his mistway will have only poor reliability. That means that there is a 50% chance that the caravan arrives somewhere else, even with successful skill checks; and this somewhere else certainly won't be fun. A Vistani manifesting the power instead creates a mistway of excellent reliability, with only 10% Chance of drifting off.
This power can't be manifested within a domain with closed borders.*Astral Construct:* See Ectoplasm*Astral Seed:* When the manifester succeeds at recreating his body he needs to make a fortitude save (DC 30 - manifester level of the power). If he fails, he becomes a mistlorn creature (see Van Richten's Guide to the Mists). If the astral seed is destroyed or the recreation of the body disturbed, the soul becomes an incorporeal undead (propably onne with the Mist subtype). Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Attraction:* See Enchantment*Aura Alteration:* See Mind-affecting, Enchantment and Alignment. If you use the power to change the apparant alignment of the target, you can only shift between Lawful, Neutral and Chaotic.
If you use this power to break a curse, the target gets a will save against the curse. If it succeeds, the curse is suppressed for 10 minutes per manifester level.*Aura Sight:* See Alignment*Aversion:* See Enchantment*Bend Reality:* This power only functions if the Dark Powers allow it. The Dark Powers usually grant the effect, but always try to pervert the intent. If you try for something dark and twisted, there's a 50% chance the Dark Powers deem the power corrupt enough and won't change it.
Every attempt to use this power to escape the Demiplane, kill a darklord or otherwise transgress against Ravenloft's basic laws is doomed to failure. Using this power for evil purposes provokes a powers check.*Bestow Power:* See Mind-affecting*Bite of the Wolf:* See Transformation. Be careful that no one mistakes you for a werewolf.*Body Equilibrium:* See Closed Domain Borders*Call Weaponry:* The weapon is called from within the borders of your current domain. Therefor it can't call any weapon that isn't available in the domain's cultural level. In the Wildlands and other domains with cultural level Savage (0), this power doesn't work at all.*Clairtangent Hand:* See Divination. A "familiar" place is one the manifester visited personally. Targetting any place he only saw indirectly makes the power fail with a 50% chance. A darklord is familiar with any location in his domain.
This power can't see any place in the Mists and functions only within a certain mistbound region (i.e. if you are located in a cluster, you can only scry domains that are part of that cluster).*Clairvoyant Senses:* See Divination. A "familiar" place is one the manifester visited personally. Targetting any place he only saw indirectly makes the power fail with a 50% chance. A darklord is familiar with any location in his domain.
This power can't see any place in the Mists and functions only within a certain mistbound region (i.e. if you are located in a cluster, you can only scry domains that are part of that cluster).*Claws of the Vampire:* Any succesful attack you make with your claws deals 1 permanent hit point damage unless the target receives _lesser restoration_ within one day, _restoration_ within a week or _greater restoration_ within 30 days. Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Cloud Mind:* See Mind-affecting*Concealing Amorpha:* See Ectoplasm. When the power ends, the manifester needs to make a will save against the power. If he fails, a free-willed mist elemental appears within 10 ft with hd equal to the power's manifester level.*Control Air:* Siee Weather*Control Body:* If you force the target to do something that provokes a powers check, you are the one who must make the check.*Control Flames:* See Closed Domain Borders*Control Sound:* See Closed Domain Borders*Co-Opt Concentration:* See Enchantment and Mind-affecting. If you co-opt a power that would provoke a powers check when manifested, and you do anything else with the power besides ending it, you must make a powers check as if you manifested it yourself.*Correspond:* See Mind-affecting*Crisis of Breath:* See Enchantment. This power is manifested with manifester level +2. Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Crisis of Life:* This power is manifested with manifester level +2. The victim will propably rise again as an undead. Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Crystallize:* See Transformation*Death Urge:*: See Enchantment and Mind-affecting. This power's duration is extended by 1 rounds. Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Decerebrate:* Manifesting this power provokes a powers check. Even if the victim survives, it propably needs to make a Horror or Madness save, depending on how long it was completely helpless and deprived of all senses.*Déjà vu:* See Enchantment*Detect Hostile Intent:* See Mind-affecting*Detect Remote Viewing:* See Divination and Teleportation*Dimensional Swap:* See Teleportation*Dimension Slide:* See Teleportation*Disable:* See Enchantment*Dismiss Ectoplasm:* If this power targets a creature under the effect of _Ectoplasmic Form_ and the target survives, it will be thrown into the Mists.*Dispell Psionics:* See Closed Domain Borders. This power can't dispell curses.*Divert Teleportation:* See Teleportation*Dream Travel:* See Teleportation. If a participant of the power has an alien mind, all other participants must make a Madness save. This power can't be manifested in a domain with closed borders. If the target domain's borders are closed, the travellers can't enter, but can travel elsewhere.
For every hour the travellers spend in the Region of Dreams there's a 20% chance that a dream spawn or other creature of nightmares discovers them. It will attempt to draw them to its masters in the Nightmare Lands.*Ectoplasmic Cocoon:* See Ectoplasm*Ectoplasmic Form:* See Transformation. During the duration, the manifester gets the Mist subtype. When the power ends, the manifester needs to make a will save against the power. If he fails, a free-willed mist elemental appears within 10 ft with hd equal to the power's manifester level. Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Ectoplasmic Shambler:* See Ectoplasm*Empathic Transfer:* This power can't transfer curses or lycanthropy from the target to the user.*Empathy:* See Mind-affecting*Energy Adaption:* See Closed Domain Borders*Energy Conversion:* See Closed Domain Borders*Entangling Ectoplasm:* See Ectoplasm*False Sensory Input:* See Mind-affecting*Fate Link:* If one of the targets has an alien mind, the other must make a Madness save.*Feat Leech:* Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Fiery Discorporation:* See Transformation. If the user fails his save by 10 oder more, he burns to ashes and rises at the GM's discretion as incorporeal undead, pyre elemental or a being in-between. Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Fission:* The double follows orders, but its alignment is Evil and it's treated like a dread companion. When the power's duration ends, the manifester must make a Will save against it. If he fails, the double becomes a permanent evil twin obsessed with killing and replacing the original.*Forced Sense Link:* See Mind-affecting*Forced Share Pain:* Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Form of Doom:* See Transformation. As the power is designed to terrify, the DC for the Horror save is higher than usual.*Fuse Flesh:* See Transformation*Fusion:* See Transformation. If one of the participants has an alien mind, the other must make a Madness save. If the fusion provokes a powers check, the mind that currently controls it makes the check. When the duration ends there's a 10% chance that the participants can't seperate, and instead permanently meld together into a Broken One.*Genesis:* Instead of its normal effect, this power grants the user a reality wrinkle. The wrinkle's radius grows, as described in the power. If the user fails any power checks, consider them failed power rituals; each failed check halves the radius of the wrinkle and adds 1d4 corruption points.*Graft Weapon:* If you graft an intelligent evil weapon, you must immediately make a will save as if a personality conflict happened. If you fail, the weapon takes control of your body.*Greater Concealing Amorpha:* See Ectoplasm. When the power ends, the manifester needs to make a will save against the power. If he fails, a free-willed mist elemental appears within 10 ft with hd equal to the power's manifester level.*Greater Metamorphosis:* See Transformation*Hostile Empathic Transfer:* This power can't transfer curses or lycanthropy from the manifester to the target. Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Hypercognition:* This power doesn't reveal a darklord's identity.*Id Insinuation:* See Enchantment and Mind-affecting*Inflict Pain:* This power is manifested with manifester level +2. Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Insanity:* This power is manifested with manifester level +1. The feat Open Minded grants its benefit on the save against this power. Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Know Direction and Location:* This power doesn't work in the Mists.*Leech Field:* Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Mass Cloud Mind:* See Mind-affecting*Mass Ectoplasmic Cocoon:* See Ectoplasm*Mass Missive:* See Mind-affecting*Metaconcert:* See Mind-affecting. If one of the participants has an alien mind, the other participants must make a Madness save.*Metafaculty:* See Alignment. If you use this power to get insight about a darklord, the darklord also gets insight about you, inncluding your exact location.*Metamorphosis:* See Transformation*Microcosmos:* See Mind-affecting. When a darklord is targetted with this power, the manifester must make a will save (DC 10 + 1/2 the darklord's hd + the darklord's Cha-mod.) If he succeeds, the power simply fails, but if he fails the save, the power's effect is reversed. The manifester falls catatonic and is imprisoned in a nightmare world based on the darklord's fell dreams. Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Mindlink:* See Mind-affecting*Mind Probe:* See Mind-affecting*Mind Seed:* See Enchantment and Mind-affecting. When a darklord is targetted with this power, the manifester must make a will save (DC 10 + 1/2 the darklord's hd + the darklord's Cha-mod.) If he succeeds, the power simply fails, but if he fails the save, the power's effect is reversed. A mind seed of the darklord grows within his mind until he becomes the darklord's copy. Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Mind Switch:* See Mind-affecting. When one of the switched bodies dies, the occupying soul needs to make a will save. If it fails, it posesses the body and reanimates it as an undead. The new creature has all abilities it had in life and gains additional ones based on the amount of hd the body's owner had:
4 or less hd: noneat least 5 hd: Enervating Touch (su): Like the spell _Enervation_at least 8 hd: Faast Healing 1 (su)at least 12 hd: Aura of Fear (su): Aura with a 30 ft radius. Every creature entering the area must make a will save or be affected as through the spell _Fear._
When the duration ends and one of the bodies becomes undead this way, the original soul returns and struggles for control. Effectively the undead gains a split personality.
Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Mindwipe:* Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Missive:* See Mind-affecting*Null Psionic Field:* See Closed Domain Borders*Oak Body:* See Transformation*Object Reading:* See Alignment. If this power is used on an item that used to be owned by a darklord or a fiend, the manifester must succeed on a Madness save (DC 10 + 1/2 the owner's hd + the owner's Cha-Mod.) or gain an Obsession.*Painful Strike:* This power is manifested with manifester level +2. Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Personality Parasite:* See Mind-affecting. Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Power Leech:* The number of power points the user gets is doubled. Power points gained beyond the user's maximum become temporary power points with a duration of 1 hour. Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Psionic Banishment:* See Abjuration and Extraplanar. Outsiders and elementals gain +4 to their save.*Psionic Charm:* See Enchantment*Psionic Dimensional Anchor:* The power's target can't enter the Mists or cross domain borders during the duration.*Psionic Dimension Door:* See Teleportation*Psionic Dismissal:* See Abjuration and Extraplanar. If an extraplanar creature fails its save, there's a 50% chance that it will be transported to a random location within the Demiplane. Otherwise nothing happens.*Psionic Divination:* This power's chance of success doesn't change, but you don't get to know wether it failed. If the power fails, the Dark Powers give a malicious and deceptive answer.*Psionic Domination:* See Enchantment and Mind-affecting*Psionic Ethereal Jaunt:* See Ethereal*Psionic Etherealness:* See Ethereal*Psionic Freedom of Movement:* See Closed Domain Borders*Psionic Grease:* See Ectoplasm*Psionic Greater Teleport:* See Teleportation. Please note that the Demiplane isn't quite constant. A reliable description may not be that reliable anymore.*Psionic Iron Body:* See Transformation*Psionic Modify Memory:* This power can end the effects of a failed Fear or Horror save and return memories lost to a failed Madness save.
The power can also be used for more sinister purposes. If you force a target to relive a memory where it needed to make a Horror save, it will act as if it was again there. If it had failed the Horror save, it will propably regain the effects it suffered. If the save had been succesful, it can make a new Horror save with a moral bonus of +1, as overcoming the Horror once strengthens against a repetition. Forcing a victim to relive a scene of Horror provokes most likely a powers check.
This power can't change the target's alignment or personality, under any circumstances.*Psionic Planeshift:* See Teleportation. This power transports the target into another domain. To choose a domain, the user has to have been there before. If he doesn't choose any domain, the target appears in a random one. The target appears in a random location within the domain.*Psionic Restoration:* This power can heal permanent hit point damage, like through negative levels or _Claws of the Vampire_ as if it were _Greater Restoration_.*Psionic Revivfy:* The target of this power must make a fortitude save (DC 30 - manifester level). If succesfull it is raised normally. If the save fails, the target is arises as an undead. Using this power provokes a powers check.*Psionic Suggestion:* See Enchantment and Mind-affecting*Psionic Teleport:* See Teleportation. If a teleport misshap leads to one or more transported characters being reduced to 0 or less hit points, this character or characters are twisted or fused to a Broken One.*Psionic Teleportation Circle:* See Teleportation*Psionic True Seeing:* This power is changed in the following ways: 
This power allows you to see ethereal creatures and resonances. If they aren't obviously ghostly, you can't automatically recognize them as ethereal.
This power does show you transformed things and beings in their true shape, but this works in general only for tranformations through spells, powers, spell-like abilities and the like. Shapechange through supernatural or extraordinary abilities can't be seen through. Innate shapechangers like doppelgangers, lycanthropes or vampires won't be discovered this way.*Psychic Chirurgery:* See Mind-affecting. See Enchantment, if the user tries to free a creature from a darklord's influence. If you use this power to break a curse, the target gets a will save against the curse. If it succeeds, the curse is suppressed for 10 minutes per manifester level. This power can heal permanent hit point damage, like through negative levels or _Claws of the Vampire_ as if it were _Restoration_.
Psychic Chirurgery is one of the fastest and surest methods for healing madness. If you try, you must make a Madness save yourself (DC equals the original Madnness save's DC - 5).*Psychic Crush:* See Mind-affecting. Victims that died of this power usually return as mindless undead. Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Psychic Reformation:* See Mind-affecting*Psychic Vampire:* This power drains 3 power points per level or deals 3 points ability damage. Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Read Thoughts:* See Mind-affecting*Reality Revision:* This power only functions if the Dark Powers allow it. The Dark Powers usually grant the effect, but always try to pervert the intent. If you try for something dark and twisted, there's a 50% chance the Dark Powers deem the power corrupt enough and won't change it.
Every attempt to use this power to escape the Demiplane, kill a darklord or otherwise transgress against Ravenloft's basic laws is doomed to failure. Using this power for evil purposes provokes a powers check.*Recall Agony:* Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Recall Death:* Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Remote Viewing:* See Divination and Teleportation*Retrieve:* See Teleportation*Schism:* When this power's duration ends, the manifester must succeed on a Madness save or develop a split personality.*Second Chance:* This power can't be used to re-roll a powers check.*Sense Link:* See Mind-affecting*Sensitivity to Psychic Impressions:* If you manifest this power in a location with ethereal resonance of rank 3 or higher, you must make a Madness save (DC 15 at rank 3, DC 17 at rank 4 and DC 19 at rank 5).*Shadow Body:* When this power's duration ends, there's a 10% chance that the manifester becomes transforms permanently into an undead shadow or another creature of shadow. Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Specified Energy Adaption:* See Closed Domain Borders*Strength of My Enemy:* During the power's duration, every attack deals 2 points Str damage and raises the enhancement bonus by +2. Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Telempathic Projection:* See Enchantment and Mind-affecting*Teleport Trigger:* See Teleportation*Thieving Mindlink:* See Mind-affecting*Timeless Body:* See Closed Domain Borders*Time Regression:* If the manifester uses the future knowledge he gained through this power to prepare an ally psychologically for a scene of Fear, Horror or Madness, the ally get a circumstance bonus of +2 to their save.*True Mind Switch:* See Enchantment. Manifesting this power provokes a powers check. Beings that die in a body not their own are likely to return as revenants.*Vampiric Blade:* Any succesful attack you make with your weapons deals 1 permanent hit point damage unless the target receives _lesser restoration_ within one day, _restoration_ within a week or _greater restoration_ within 30 days. Manifesting this power provokes a powers check.*Wall of Ectoplasm:* See Ectoplasm

----------


## Tzardok

*Tome of Magic*

*Binder*



> What is given to a vestige may be more than was intended, and will be harder to get back. Checks to resist a vestige's influence or conceal signs are more difficult, and these elements may become exaggerated or twisted in new ways by the plane. Sense of self may be imperiled. The Vistani are familiar with pact magic and avoid its practice, with those who engage with vestiges known as _laugotte_ if they can resist the signs and influences, or _folto_ if they cannot. Some Vistani possess the skills to help a_ folto_, but such a service is entirely at their discretion and associated with two personal costs - the one required to sever the pact, and the one imposed to teach fools not to toy with dangerous forces.


Binders are rare in all civilisations in all settings. Despite that the art of pactmagic seems to crop up regularily in unexpected places. Any domain with humanoid inhabitants may birth a binder.

*Vestiges:* Some vestige's abilities function differently in Ravenloft.*Soul Gaurdian:* This ability doesn't protect the binder from Fear or Horror saves, only from magical or supernatural fear. This ability doesn't allow the binder to cross closed domain borders.*Weakness:* The DC of binding checks is increased by the vestige's level. Signs and influences are exaggerated and twisted and are more difficult to hide away. When a binder rolls a natural 1 on a binding check, the sign and the influence become permanent. Treat this like a self-inflicted curse.


*Shadowcaster*



> Shadow magic is enhanced in Ravenloft, though its use risks attracting the attention of entities who believe that darkness and shadow are their province uniquely, and some effects conjured may linger beyond their intended limits or take on a life of their own, a phenomenon dubbed _zsalev_ by the Vistani. The Vistani call giorgios and untrained Vistani shadow magic practitioners _elmero_ and consider such people foolish. Trained Vistani shadowcasters are called _eberi_ (sing. _ebera_) and are found among the Canjar (who decorate their hands with bands of black and silver), the Corvara (who paint their eyelids black and weave silver strings through their hair), and the Vatraska (who wear silver marks on the face and paint their fingernails black). Other tribes may include _eberi_ as well, though they are not known. The capacity to discern the safe limits of shadow magic is one of the innate gifts of the Vistani, and any _mortu_ who continues to practice does so as blindly as a giorgio.


Shadows are close to Ravenloft, and no one there can deny their power (except for the "rational" people of Lamordia). Any place that believes at least a bit in magic may spawn a shadowcaster.

Hypnosis is class skill for shadowcasters.*Mysteries:* Mysteries in Ravenloft are more powerful, but less reliable. (see below)*Nourishing shadow:* This ability doesn't allow the shadowcaster to cross closed domain borders.*Weakness:* Shadowcasters draw attention from malevolent entities of darkness. Whenever a shadowcaster enters a domain there's a 5% chance that a local entity notices him. Every five levels this chance grows by 5%.

*Truenamer*



> Truename magic is uniquely dangerous in the Demiplane of Dread, where the Dark Powers possess the capacity to alter the truenames of those within. Its potency may alternately be impeded or enhanced with limited warning, and some acts of truenaming may become permanent, especially those at risk of distorting the target or the land in some way. The truenamer may find themselves changed by their own power when not cautiously used. Truenaming bears some similarities to the curses of the Vistani, and there are many Vistani words for truenaming and truenamers - _modebrie, vaumal, laissa savaque_ and more are all less than friendly names for the art of truenaming, while the practitioner is called a _seliuque_. One of the highest crimes the Vistani recognize is that of consequential truenaming - utterances that result in the permanent mutilation or alteration of a person, an animal, or the land. Both the crime and its perpetrator are called _ninda_, and for _nindi_ there is only one punishment: the _mitana_, the curse of identity separation.


*Utterances:* Utterances are changed in function and reliability in Ravenloft. (see below)*Utterance of Wrath (Ex):* Truenamers add their ranks in Truespeak to any Curse check they make.*Say my name and I am there:* This ability doesn't allow the truenamer to cross closed domain borders.*Weakness:* Truenamers draw the attention of the Dark Powers. A truenamer must make all powers checks at twice the usual percentage.

*Vestiges*
Calling and binding a vestige is affected by a domain's magic rating, but using their abilities remains unaffected.

Edit: Added the vestiges from Dragon Magazine and Dungeon Magazine.

*Abysm, the Schismed (Mind's Eye)* 
_Overpower:_ See the respective powers in the psionic section (astral construct, clairvoyant senses and read thoughts)
*Acererak, the Devourer*
_Detect Undead:_ Undead receive a will save against this ability._Speak with Dead:_ Using this ability provokes a powers check (3%).
*Agares, Truth Betrayed* 
_Elemental Companion:_ This ability summons a grave elemental. When the elemental is being summoned, it can make a will save with a penalty of -2 to break free from the binder's control. Summoning the companion provokes a powers check._Fear Immunity:_ This ability only protects from magic and supernatural fear effects. It grants +4 to Fear and Horror saves.
*Ahazu, the Seizer (Dungeon #148)*
Ahazu is one of the prisoners of the Darkwells. As such, people can bind him as if he were a vestige, but he isn't one in truth. As he isn't as far "outside" the normal cosmological order like real vestiges he can't reach into Ravenloft and can't be bound there.

*Andras, the Grey Knight* 
_Mount:_ See Conjuration (Summoning)_Sow Discord:_ See Enchantment
*Andromalius, the Repentant Rogue*
_Locate Item:_ This ability doesn't work across domain borders.
*Ansitif, the Befouler (Dragon #357)*
Ansitif is one of the prisoners of the Darkwells. As such, people can bind him as if he were a vestige, but he isn't one in truth. As he isn't as far "outside" the normal cosmological order like real vestiges he can't reach into Ravenloft and can't be bound there.

*Ashardalon, Pyre of the Unborn (Dragon Magic)* 
_Ashardalon's Greed:_ This ability doesn't work across domain borders.
*Astaroth Diabolus (Dragon #357)*
_Blackflame:_ You may choose wether this ability applies or not. Any spell, ability or item modified through this ability provokes a powers check if it didn't already. If it would provoke a powers check on its own, double the chance of the powers check._Divination:_ This ability's chance of success doesn't change, but you don't get to know wether it failed. If the ability fails, the Dark Powers give a malicious and deceptive answer.
*Astaroth, Unjustly Fallen (Cityscape Web Enhancement)* 
_Angelic Lore:_ This ability isn't subject to the penalties affecting Bardic Knowledge, Lore or similiar abilities from other sources._Word of Astaroth:_ See Enchantment
*Buer, Grandmother Huntress*
_Buer's Purity:_ This ability doesn't protect from the effects of closed domain borders.
*Cabiri, the Watching Master (Dragon #357)*
Cabiri is one of the prisoners of the Darkwells. As such, people can bind him as if he were a vestige, but he isn't one in truth. As he isn't as far "outside" the normal cosmological order like real vestiges he can't reach into Ravenloft and can't be bound there.

*Chupoclops, Harbinger of Forever*
_Ethereal Watcher:_ This ability doesn't allow entry to the Deep Ethereal (not that it would do that naturally)._Soulsense:_ Undead creatures with an Intelligence score may make a will save against registering as undead. On a succesful save an undead reads as "fighting off death" if unharmed or as "fragile" if hurt.
*Dahlver-Nar, the Tortured One*
_Mad Soul:_ This ability only protects from magic and supernatural madness effects. It grants +4 to Madness saves._Shield Self:_ If you use this ability on an unwilling creature, you provoke a powers check (2%).
*Dantalion, the Star Emperor*
_Read Thought:_ See Mind-affecting_Thought Travel:_ See Teleportation
*Desharis, the Sprawling Soul (Cityscape Web Enhancement)*
_Infinite Doors:_ See Teleportation
*Geryon, the Disposed Lord*
Note: Geryon is a relatively young vestige, and it is propable that knowledge on how to bind him hasn't spread yet to Ravenloft.

*Halphax, the Angal in the Angle*
_Imprison:_ This ability has no effect on darklords.
*Haures, the Dreaming Duke*
_Inaccessible Mind:_ This ability doesn't protect from the effects of closed domain borders._Phantasmal Killer:_ Using this ability provokes a powers check (4%). The victim is likely to return as an undead.
*Ipos, Prince of Fools*
_Flash of Insight:_ True Seeing is changed in the following ways:
True Seeing allows you to see ethereal creatures and resonances. If they aren't obviously ghostly, you can't automatically recognize them as ethereal.
True Seeing does show you transformed things and beings in their true shape, but this works in general only for tranformations through spells, powers, spell-like abilities and the like. Shapechange through supernatural or extraordinary abilities can't be seen through. Innate shapechangers like doppelgangers, lycanthropes or vampires won't be discovered this way._Planar Attunement:_ This ability doesn't work in Ravenloft.
*Kas, the Bloody Handed (Dragon #341)*
Note: Kas is a relatively young vestige, but he died in Ravenloft. So it's likely that knowledge on how to bind him was discovered here first.

*Malphas, the Turnfeather*
_Bird's Eye Viewing:_ See Conjuration (Summoning)
*Marchosias, King of Killers*
_Smoke Form:_ See Transformation
*Naberius, the Grinning Hound*
_Naberius' Skills:_ Unlike similiar abilities in Ravenloft, this one _does_ allow you to choose Knowledge (The Planes)_Persuasive Words:_ See Enchantment
*Otiax, the Key to the Gate*
None of Otiax' abilities allow crossing closed domain borders.

*Primus, the One and Prime (Dragon #341)*
Note: Primus is a relatively young vestige, and it is propable that knowledge on how to bind him hasn't spread yet to Ravenloft.
_Primus' Order:_ See Enchantment
*Savnok, the Instigator*
_Move Ally:_ See Teleportation
*Shax, Sea Sister*
None of Shax' abilities allow crossing closed domain borders.

*Tenebrus, the Shadow That Was*
Note: Tenebrus is a relatively young vestige, and it is propable that knowledge on how to bind him hasn't spread yet to Ravenloft.
_Turn/Rebuke Undead:_ See cleric._Vesel of Emptiness:_ See Teleportation
*The Triad (Mind's Eye)*
_Bardic Knowledge:_ This ability isn't subject to the penalties affecting Bardic Knowledge, Lore or similiar abilities from other sources._Empathy:_ See Mind-affecting_Detect Hostile Intent:_ See Mind-affecting
*Vanus, the Reviled One (Design and Development)*
_Free Ally:_ See Closed Domain Borders and Transformation_Vanus' Ears:_ This ability only gives its increased bonus against fiends.
*Zceryll, the Star Spawn (Class Chronicles: Binders)*
This vestige can't be bound in Ravenloft. The Dark Powers refuse to have anything to do with the Far Realms.


*Mysteries*
Mysteries in Ravenloft are stronger, but always threaten to go out of control. Mysteries are affected by a domain's magic rating and treated like arcane magic, but a domain's magic rating is treated as if it was 1 higher regarding mysteries (max. 6). Whenever a shadowcaster casts a mystery the GM may add a fitting metamagic or metashadow feat for free. Whenever a mystery's duration ends there's a chance of 1% per caster level that it's effect continues to exist and evolves a life on its own. This chance should be increased if the GM added a free improvement. The GM should also increase the chance if the shadowcaster throws around mysteries recklessly or leaves mysteries behind unattended without dismissing them when not needed anymore.

*Afraid of the Dark:* See Illusion (Shadow)*Army of Shadow:* See Conjuration (Summoning). The Plane of Shadows is heavily entwined with the Demiplane of Dread. Because of that shadow elementals and similiar creature can be summoned in any domain, even though they aren't mist creatures. When the mystery's duration ends, the elementals make a will save. Any that fail return to the Plane of Shadow. All others remain, free-willed and uncontrolled. Casting this Mystery provokes a powers check.*Black Labyrinth* (Cityscape Web Enhancement): This mystery's area of effect can't cross domain borders.*Congress of Shadows:* See Closed Domain Borders*Consume Essence:* When the target fails their save, the caster receives a positive level (See Energy Charge, Monster Manual 3 page 211). Casting this mystery provokes a powers check. A creature killed by this mystery will return as a devourer with the Dark Creature template.*Dark Air or Water:* See Closed Domain Borders and Weather*Dark Soul:* See Enchantment*Deadly Shadow* (Cityscape Web Enhancement): For each negative level the subject gains, she also takes 1 point permanent hit point damage unless she receives_ lesser restoration_ within one day, _restoration_ within a week or _greater restoration_ within 30 days. Casting this mystery provokes a powers check.*Echo Spell:* Coyping a mystery or spell that provokes a powers check causes a powers check in turn.*Ephemeral Image:* See Illusion (Shadow). The image is real enough to interact bodily with objects as if it had Strength 1.*Ephemeral Storm:* Casting this mystery provokes a powers check.*Flesh Fails:* Casting this mystery provokes a powers check.*Flicker:* See Teleportation*Greater Flesh Fails:* Casting this mystery provokes a powers check.*Greater Life Fades:* Casting this mystery provokes a powers check.*Greater Shadow Evocation:* See Illusion (Shadow)*Life Fades:* Casting this mystery provokes a powers check.*Menagerie of Darkness* (Cityscape Web Enhancement): See Transmutation and Enchantment*Pass into Shadow:* See Teleportation. This mystery transports the target into another domain. To choose a domain, the user has to have been there before. If he doesn't choose any domain, the target appears in a random one. The target appears in a random location within the domain.*Piercing Sight:* The user is able to see ethereal things, but can't necessarily recognize them as such; see Truth Revealed.*Shadow Evocation:* See Illusion (Shadow)*Shadow Surge:* See Enchantment*Sickening Shadow* (Cityscape Web Enhancement): This mystery creates darkness like the spell _deeper darkness._ Casting this mystery provokes a powers check.*Soul Puppet:* See Enchantment*Step into Shadow:* See Teleportation*Summon Umbral Servant:* See Conjuration (Summoning). The Plane of Shadows is heavily entwined with the Demiplane of Dread. Because of that shadow elementals and similiar creature can be summoned in any domain, even though they aren't mist creatures. Casting this Mystery provokes a powers check.*Trail of Haze* (Cityscape Web Enhancement): The trail of haze ends at domain borders.*Truth Revealed:* See Alignment and Mind-affecting. This mystery allows you to see ethereal creatures and resonances. If they aren't obviously ghostly, you can't automatically recognize them as ethereal.
This mystery does show you transformed things and beings in their true shape, but this works in general only for tranformations through spells, powers, spell-like abilities and the like. Shapechange through supernatural or extraordinary abilities can't be seen through. Innate shapechangers like doppelgangers, lycanthropes or vampires won't be discovered this way.*Unravel Dweomer:* See Enchantment, if the user tries to free a creature from a darklord's influence. If you use this mystery to break a curse, the target gets a will save against the curse. If it succeeds, the curse is suppressed for 10 minutes per caster level.*Unveil:* This Mystery can heal the results of failed Fear, Horror and Madness saves. If you use this mystery to break a curse, the target gets a will save against the curse. If it succeeds, the curse is suppressed for 10 minutes per caster level.*Voice of Shadow:* See Enchantment and Necromancy*Voyage into Shadow:* This mystery doesn't allow escaping the Demiplane of Dread via the Plane of Shadow. Neither can it be used to cross closed domain borders.


*Utterances*
Truenaming is unaffected by a domain's magic rating. In regard to truenaming, all domains are treated as if their magic rating was 3.
The Dark Powers have the ability to change truenames at will within Ravenloft. Whenever someone utters an utterance, the GM may hinder (by raising the Truespeak DC) or strengthen (by adding the effect of an appropriate metamagic feat) the utterance.
Every darklord gains Obscure Personal Truename as a bonus feat, unless the GM considers it appropriate for a specific darklord to have an unprotected personal truename.
Whenever an utterance twists or transforms its target (be it creature, object or location) there's 5% chance that the effect becomes permanent. This chance sinks to 2% if the truenamer acts with good intentions for the target and to the best of their knowledge and belief. The chance rises to 10% if the truenamer acts maliciously or in ignorance over possible consequences. The resulting effect works like a curse. Vistani are able to sense if someone is responsible for such an effect and are hostile to them.

*Lexicon of the Evolving Mind*
*Breath of Cleansing:* This utterance doesn't grant a new save against a curse.*Confounding Resistance:* See Closed Domain Borders*Eldritch Attraction:* See Closed Domain Borders*Eldritch Attraction, reversed:* See Closed Domain Borders*Essence of Lifespark:* This power can heal permanent hit point damage, like through negative levels or _vampire touch_ as if it were _restoration_.*Essence of Lifespark, reversed:*  For each negative level the subject gains, she also takes 1 point permanent hit point damage unless she receives_ lesser restoration_ within one day, _restoration_ within a week or _greater restoration_ within 30 days. Speaking this utterance provokes a powers check.*Ether Reforged, reversed:* See Ethereal*Greater Energy Negation:* See Closed Domain Borders*Incarnation of Angels:* This utterance's target doesn't gain a reality wrinkle or a phylactery.*Incarnation of Angels, reversed:* This utterance's target doesn't gain a reality wrinkle or a phylactery. This utterance provokes a powers check.*Inertia Surge:* See Closed Domain Borders*Morale Boost:* This utterance also applies its benefit to Fear and Horror saves.*Sensory Focus:* This utterance is changed in the following ways:
This utterance allows you to see ethereal creatures and resonances. If they aren't obviously ghostly, you can't automatically recognize them as ethereal.
This utterance does show you transformed things and beings in their true shape, but this works in general only for tranformations through spells, powers, spell-like abilities and the like. Shapechange through supernatural or extraordinary abilities can't be seen through. Innate shapechangers like doppelgangers, lycanthropes or vampires won't be discovered this way.*Singular Mind:* See Enchantment, if the user tries to free a creature from a darklord's influence. If you use this utterance to break a curse, the target gets a will save against the curse. If it succeeds, the curse is suppressed for 10 minutes per caster level.*Singular Mind, reversed:* See Enchantment*Spell Rebirth:* Reactivating a spell that requires a powers check provokes a powers check in return.*Spell Rebirth, reversed:*See Closed Domain Borders. This utterance can't dispell curses.*Ward of Peace, reversed:* See Extradimensional Spaces

*Lexicon of the Crafted Tool*
*Rebuild Item:* Rebuilding a destroyed cursed item also restores the curse. This provokes a powers check, if done intentionally.*Suppress Item:* This utterance suppresses cursed items long enough to discard them.

*Lexicon of the Perfected Map*
*Conjunctive Gate:* This utterance only creates one-way portals. It can't be used to leave Ravenloft. Calling an evil creature provokes a powers check. See also _Gate._*Lore of the World:* This utterance can't find locations outside of the domain it was spoken in. If the Mists surround the domain, you can focus onn them to find the border. The Demiplane contains a few physical exits. If such an exit exists within the domain, it is currently open and you know what you are looking for, this utterance can find it.*Master of the Four Winds:* See Weather*Thwart the Traveller:* This utterance prevents travel through the Mists within its area of effect.

----------


## Tzardok

*Incarnum in General*




> Incarnum magic is all but unheard of in Ravenloft; a soulborn who escaped the Demiplane of Dread described the nature of incarnum within the Mists as "stale and hostile," and swore soulmelds "remembered" her and displayed attitudes of their own. She expressed fear of her own abilities while being interviewed. The entity called Illurien has sent at least one sage with expertise in metaphysics of the soul to his apparent doom in Ravenloft in order to further investigate a theory he laid out that better understanding the interactions of incarnum in Ravenloft could hold the key to understanding the true nature of the demiplane and its unknown masters. Conjecture on the strange properties of Ravenloft incarnum include that it is the constituent stuff of the Mists; that the non-Darklord residents of Ravenloft are all nothing but figments and incarnum is what gives them character and a semblance of reality; that the supply of incarnum is attainted by the pain of myriad lost souls and wandering spirits suffering in the Demiplane of Dread; and at least one abstract theory positing that all use of incarnum in Ravenloft is in fact necrocarnum, akin to a type of unnatural magic practiced on a remote Prime world in a sealed sphere. The Vistani do not seem to be familiar with incarnum, save for possibly the Zarovan, and if they know anything they have kept entirely mum on the subject. The word _videshi_ has been heard to describe both incarnum and other unusual supernatural abilities not understood by the Vistani; the practitioners of such are _pardeshi_ (sing._ pardesha_) and each band may have varying attitudes toward such individuals, though skepticism and suspicion predominate.


There are no native incarnum users in Ravenloft; every known meldshaper in the Demiplane is an outlander. It could be possible for someone to take lessons from an outlander, but people are generally suspicious of those strange abilities.

*Incarnate*
*Soulmelds:* Some soulmelds function differently in Ravenloft.*Detect Opposition:* This class feature remains unchanged for Lawful and Chaotic incarnates. Good incarnates can't detect Evil. Instead they gain, similiar to paladins, the ability to detect true innocence and fiends (they are able to differentiate between those things). Evil incarnates can't detect Good. The Dark Powers instead grant the ability to detect some quality or emotion that seems fitting.*Incarnum Radiance:* Incarnum Radiance always looks misty white, no matter what alignment the incarnate has.*Share Incarnum Radiance:* Good and Evil incarnates do not share their Incarnum Radiance with other Good or Evil characters. They instead affect characters that are Neutral on the Law-Chaos-axis.*True Incarnation:* An incarnate who reaches 20th level develops a reality wrinkle like a fiend, with an initial radius of 1,000 ft per class level.  Furthermore, she gains the Evil subtype and has a 50% of changing her alignment to Neutral Evil. If the incarnate fails any power checks, consider them failed power rituals; each failed check halves the radius of the wrinkle and adds 1d4 corruption points.*Weakness:* Soulmelds shaped in the Demiplane possess stronger impressions of the souls they are shaped from. Treat all soulmelds as intelligent items with a personality that's similiarily obsessed and single-minded as ghosts. The soulmelds' personalities are able to communicate with the meldshaper and attempt to drive her into using them. A soulmeld's personality's alignment (if the soulmeld doesn't have an alignment descriptor) is best case Neutral, but more likely Neutral Evil.


*Soulborn*
*Incarnum Defense:* Like a paladin, a Lawful Good soulborn is only immune to magical and supernatural fear effects. Lawful Good soulborns get Courage as a bonus feat on 2nd level.
No matter what alignment the soulborn has, Incarnum Defense makes their eyes always look like they are made from Mist. After gaining this ability, the soulborn's Outcast Rating is raised by +1.*Soulmelds:* Some soulmelds function differently in Ravenloft.*Share Incarnum Defense:* A Lawful soulborn is able to share her Incarnum Defense with any non-Chaotic creature. A Chaotic soulborn is able to share her Incarnum Defense with any non-Lawful creature.*Weakness:* Soulmelds shaped in the Demiplane possess stronger impressions of the souls they are shaped from. Treat all soulmelds as intelligent items with a personality that's similiarily obsessed and single-minded as ghosts. The soulmelds' personalities are able to communicate with the meldshaper and attempt to drive her into using them. A soulmeld's personality's alignment (if the soulmeld doesn't have an alignment descriptor) is best case Neutral, but more likely Neutral Evil.

*Totemist*
*Soulmelds:* Some soulmelds function differently in Ravenloft.*Weakness:* Soulmelds shaped in the Demiplane possess stronger impressions of the souls they are shaped from. Treat all soulmelds as intelligent items with a personality that's similiarily bestial as the monsters they resemble. The soulmelds' personalities are able to communicate with the meldshaper and attempt to drive her into using them. A soulmeld's personality's alignment (if the soulmeld doesn't have an alignment descriptor) is best case Neutral, but more likely Neutral Evil.

*Soulmeld*
When a soulmeld provokes a powers check, the check's chance is usually dependant on the chakra the soulmeld is bound to: 
unbound 2%;least chakra (Crown, Feet, Hands) or totem chakra 4%;lesser chakra (Arms, Brow, Shoulders) 6%;greater chakra (Throat, Waist) 8%;Heart chakra 10%;Soul chakra 12%. 
If a soulmeld is bound to two chakras at once, the higher chance is used.
Many soulmelds, especially totemist soulmelds, transform the user if bound to certain chakras. Like watching a transmutation, seeing such a soulmeld being shaped and bound provokes a Horror save amongst onlookers, but as this transformation doesn't look as painful as others, the save's DC is halved. Entering a village while wearing claws, tentacles or fangs won't endear the character to superstitious peasants. Most of those soulmelds raise the character's Outcast Rating. The total modification to a character's OR through soulmelds can't be higher than +5.

*Ankheg Breastplate:* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Throat or Totem and raises OR by +1.*Armguards of Disruption:* Undead creatures may make a will save for half damage against this soulmeld's effect.*Astral Vambraces (Mind's Eye):* As long as this soulmeld is bound to a chakra, the meldshaper gains the Mist subtype. When it is unshaped he needs to make a will save against the soulmeld. If he fails, a free-willed mist elemental appears within 10 ft with hd equal to his meldshaper level.*Basilisk Mask:* See Transformation. This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Brow and raises OR by +1.*Beast Tamer Circlet:* See Enchantment*Behir Gorget:* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Totem and raises OR by +2.*Blink Shirt:* See Ethereal and Teleportation.*Bloodtalons:* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Totem and raises OR by +1.*Bloodwar Gauntlets:* The morale bonused granted by this soulmeld are doubled. Shaping this soulmeld provokes a powers check.*Brass Mane:* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Totem and raises OR by +1.*Cerulean Sandals:* See Teleportation*Charming Veil (Mind's Eye):* See Mind-affecting*Claws of the Wyrm (Dragon Magic):* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Totem and raises OR by +1.*Disenchanter Mask:* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Brow or Totem and raises OR by +1.*Dragon Mantle (Dragon Magic):* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Brow and raises OR by +3.*Dragon Tail (Dragon Magic):* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Waist or Totem and raises OR by +3.*Dread Carapace:* This transforms the meldshaper even if unbound and raises OR by +1 (+2 when bound to the Totem chakra).*Elder Spirit (Dragon Magic):* Doesn't protect from the effects of closed domain borders.*Fellmist Robe:* This soulmeld draws on the power of the Mists. While it is shaped the meldshaper has the Mist subtype. Whenever the robe prevents a creature's attack there's a 5% chance that the Mists descend on the battlefield and abduct creatures or leave some behind. Whenever the meldshaper wears the robe for 12 consecutive hours there's a 5% chance that he permanently develops a salient ability and a salient weakness of Mist creatures (see Van Richten's Guide to the Mists). This roll will be repeated after every 12 hours of consecutive wearing, no matter how often it was succesful or not.*Frost Helm:* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Totem and raises OR by +1.*Girallon Arms:* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Totem and raises OR by +2.*Gloves of the Poisened Soul:* The poison produced by the gloves is stronger; it causes 1d3 ability damage (+1 per point invested essentia). Shaping this soulmeld provokes a powers check.*Gorgon Mask:* See Transformation*Great Raptor's Mask:* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Brow or Totem and raises OR by +1.*Incarnate Avatar:* Evil incarnates must make a powers check when shaping this soulmeld. The powers check is made with an 8% chance (16% when bound to the Soul chakra). In return it grants its insight bonus to all damage rolls.
When this soulmeld is bound to the Soul chakra, it grants a reality wrinkle with a radius of 60 ft. The incarnate may not make power rites and doesn't gain a phylactery.
In addition this transforms the meldshaper when bound to Soul. Evil incarnates get +4 to OR, Lawful and Chaotic ones get +3 and Good incarnates -1.*Incarnate Weapon:* Evil incarnates must make a powers check when shaping this souldmeld. In return they may have it take the appearance and stats of any weapon.*Keeneyes Lenses:* This soulmeld's true seeing ability is changed in the following ways:
The ability allows you to see ethereal creatures and resonances. If they aren't obviously ghostly, you can't automatically recognize them as ethereal.
The ability does show you transformed things and beings in their true shape, but this works in general only for tranformations through spells, powers, spell-like abilities and the like. Shapechange through supernatural or extraordinary abilities can't be seen through. Innate shapechangers like doppelgangers, lycanthropes or vampires won't be discovered this way.*Kraken Mantle:* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Arms or Totem and raises OR by +1.*Krenshar Mask:* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Brow or Totem and raises OR by +2.*Kruthik Claws:* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Shoulders or Totem and raises OR by +1 (Shoulders) or +2 (Totem).*Lamia Belt:* Shaping this soulmeld provokes a powers check. Lamias enjoy spreading terror. As long as this soulmeld is shaped, any Horror saves the meldshaper has to make during combat are delayed until the end of the encounter.
Additionally, this transforms the meldshaper when bound to Waist or Totem and raises OR by +1 (Waist) or +3 (Totem).*Lammasu Mantle:* See Protection from Evil. Binding this soulmeld to the Arms reduces the OR by -1.*Landshark Boots:* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Totem and raises OR by +2.*Lifebond Vestments:* The Vestment is always misty white, no matter your alignment.*Lucky Dice:* If you activate this soulmeld's ability and the roll returns a total of 2, the benefit of the ability turns to the contrary and you get a luck penalty of -1 to the type of rolls you wanted to boost. If you are sharing your bonus with your allies, you also share your penalty. The penalty lasts for 1 round.*Mage's Spectacles:* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Brow and raises OR by +1.*Manticore Belt:* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Waist or Totem and raises OR by +2.*Necrocarnum Circlet:* Shaping this soulmeld provokes a powers check. Using it to animate a necrocarnum zombie provokes an additional powers check. Undead creatures receive a will save to hide themselves from the soulmeld's ability to detect undead.
Maximum hit dice of the necrocarnum zombie equal double your meldshaper level. A necrocarnum zombie without line of effect to his creater develops a certain... personal initiative. When the meldshaper creates a new necrocarnum zombie, the old one becomes free-willed and uncontrolled.*Necrocarnum Mantle:* Shaping this soulmeld provokes a powers check. Mindless undead ignore the meldshaper and don't attack them.*Necrocarnum Shroud:* Shaping this soulmeld provokes a powers check. Bonuses granted by it double their duration.
Additionally, for each negative level the subject gains, she also takes 1 point permanent hit point damage unless she receives_ lesser restoration_ within one day, _restoration_ within a week or _greater restoration_ within 30 days. Using this touch attack provokes a powers check.*Necrocarnum Touch:* Shaping this soulmeld and using its abilities provokes a powers check. Damage dealt by it is doubled.*Necrocarnum Vestments:* Shaping this soulmeld provokes a powers check.*Necrocarnum Weapon:* Shaping this soulmeld provokes a powers check. Temporary essentia created through this soulmeld doubles its duration.*Pegasus Cloak:* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Shoulders or Totem, but has no effect on OR.*Phase Cloak:* See Ethereal. This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Totem and raises OR by +2.*Phoenix Belt:* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Totem and raises OR by +1.*Planar Chasuble:* This soulmeld can't be shaped in Ravenloft.*Planar Ward:* See Extraplanar.*Psion-Killer Mask (Mind's Eye):* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Totem and raises OR by +2.*Psion's Eyes (Mind's Eye):* See Mind-affecting. This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Brow and raises OR by +2.*Rageclaws:* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Totem and raises OR by +1.*Shedu Crown:* See Ethereal and Mind-affecting*Silvertongue Mask:* See Enchantment and Mind-affecting.  This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Throat and raises OR by +1.*Soulspark Familiar:* A soulspark familiar is a dread companion. You can only designate Lawful or Chaotic for the alignment of its attacks.*Soulspeaker Circlet:* See Mind-affecting*Sphinx Claws:* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Hands or Totem and raises OR by +1.*Totem Avatar:* Raises OR by +2 (+3 if bound to Heart).*Threefold Mask of the Chimera:* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Totem and raises OR by +3.*Unicorn Horn:* This soulmeld can't detect Evil. Instead it gains, similiar to paladins, the ability to detect true innocence and fiends. This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Brow or Totem, but has no effect on OR.*Wind Cloak:* This soulmeld can't prevent the Mists from taking the meldshaper, nor does it protect from the effects of closed domain borders.*Winter Mask:* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Totem and raises OR by +1 (+2 in domains terrorized by werewolves and in Barovia).*Worg Pelt:* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Hands or Totem and raises OR by +1 (+2 in domains terrorized by werewolves and in Barovia).*Wormtail Belt:* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Waist or Totem and raises OR by +2.*Yrthak Mask:* This transforms the meldshaper when bound to Totem and raises OR by +2.

----------


## Tzardok

*Tome of Battle*

*Crusader*
Crusaders have a tendency to fanatism that will be exagerated in Ravenloft. Any religion that isn't completely averse to open battle (like Hala's covens or the Overseer's faith) will have a few crusaders amongst them, but the war-like faiths of Bane, Diamabel, Nidala's version of Belenus and the Empyreal Church include the most. Lathander, the Wolf God, Ezra and Zhakata also draw crusaders.

*Maneuvers:* Some maneuvers function differently in Ravenloft.*Weakness:* A crusader must make all powers checks at twice the usual percentage.

*Swordsage*
The swordsage strives for martial supremacy. Like monks, they have a certain need for seperation from the profane that isn't common in the domains of dread. Swordsages hail most often from Sri Raji, Rokushima Taiyoo and Paridon. Some of them are instead drawn to the decadence of Borca and Dementlieu where they entertain the nobles with displays of martial art.

*Maneuvers:* Some maneuvers function differently in Ravenloft.*Weakness:* Like monks.

*Warblade*
Warblades feel at home anywhere where the fighting is, and they aren't as lofty in their ideals as swordsages. Warblades arise in any domain besides the most primitive.

*Maneuvers:* Some maneuvers function differently in Ravenloft.*Weakness:* Like fighters.

*Heroes of Horror*

*Archivist*
The archivist exists to delve into the secret and forbidden. Those religions with a focus on knowledge and secrets may all spawn archivists, be they the Cult of the Eternal Order, the few worshippers of Vecna still around, the Lawful sect of Ezra or the Cult of Set.

Hypnosis is class skill for archivists.*Spells:* Some spells function differently in Ravenloft.*Bonus feats:* An 1st level archivist may choose one of the following as a bonus feat: Courage, Jaded or Open-minded. When an archivist gains another bonus feat on 10th and 20th level, he may choose one of these instead of the normal list.*Dark Knowledge:* Please remember that no class has Knowledge (The Planes) as a class skill and that purchasing ranks in it requires in-game justifications.*Dark Knowledge (Puissance):* The bonus granted by this ability is also applyable to Fear, Horror and Madness saves caused by the target creature.*Weakness:* Like sorcerers and wizards archivists are in danger of falling to lure of magical power. Whenever a archivist learns a new enchantment, evocation or necromancy spell there's a 5% chance that their alignment changes to Evil. If the archivist changes alignment this way he needs to make a powers check as if he had broken a tenet of his religion (5%).
Additonally, when the archivist reaches a new level, he must make a skill check on his highest Knowledge skill against a DC of 28. He can't voluntary fail the check. If he succeeds, his wandering mind disturbs the attention of a psychic or mental horror (for example a dream spawn or a tenebris). For the best effect, choose a creature fitting the Knowledge skill rolled; for example a mind flayer for Dungeoneering, a lich for Religion or one of Ravenloft's few dragons for Arcana.

*Dread Necromancer*
Poor dread necromancer. You draw on the most powerful magic in Ravenloft, and for that you have entered a slippery slope that will end with your inevitable damnation. On the other hand, you propably have nobody to blame but yourself.
Dread necromancers arise in any domain that is beset by undead and necromancers. They are the most common in Darkon and Souragne, with others appearing in Barovia, Har'Akir, the Nocturnal Sea and, sometimes, Mordent.

*Spells:* Some spells function differently in Ravenloft.*Charnel Touch:* Using this ability provokes a powers check (1%).*Rebuke Undead:* Turn Resistance of all undead is higher in Ravenloft.*Negative Energy Burst:* Using this ability provokes a powers check (2%).*Scabrous Touch:* Using this ability provokes a powers check (4%).*Familiar:* A familiar is a dread companion, not that there's much of a difference with those kinds of familiars. Imps, quasites and varguille have a reality wrinkle with the radius halved. The master counts as the familiar's phylactery. Binding such a familiar provokes a powers check (3%).*Enervating Touch:* For each negative level the subject gains, she also takes 1 point permanent hit point damage unless she receives _lesser restoration_ within one day, _restoration_ within a week or _greater restoration_ within 30 days. This ability provokes a powers check (4%).*Lich Transformation:* The dread lichs of Ravenloft are much more powerful then elsewhere. Becoming one results in an automatically failed powers check.*Weakness:* Whenever a non-Evil dread necromancer earns a new class level, there's a chance of 5% per level that the character changes their alignment to Evil.

*Dragon Magic*

*Dragonfire Adept*



> Actual dragons are well beyond rare in the Demiplane of Dread, and practitioners of _carcol_ equally so. In realms where the dragon is a symbol of the temporal power, personal wickedness, or devastating strength of fearsome individuals rather than a depiction of a specific and familiar monster, people seeking to channel the powers of this storybook creature have little to be inspired by and few options to contact the essence of dragonkind. The _carcolo_ is an adept whose powers are little more than showman's tricks, but by 5th level an adept is considered a _sarknee_ and has a poor destiny ahead - for the essence of dragonkind is a thin and wasted thing in the Land, and like stretching meal with sawdust, the Dark Powers have seen fit to supplement the meager traces of draconic magic in Ravenloft with whatever is similar and available. A _sarknee_ becomes more and more physically monstrous as she is overtaken by the hungers of dragonkind, likely leading to spiritual monstrosity as well with the dark deeds required to satiate the dragon within. Dragon shamans tap into less of this power directly and their descent is markedly slower, though no less certain.


Dragonfire adepts are rare. Rebels against Elana Faithhold's grip on Nidala may draw inspiration from the fictional dragon Banemaw, Sithicans remembering Takhisis or Paladine may turn to the dragon in the hopes of fighting against their ennui, Barovians see the dragon in Strahd's crest, and of course in Darkon there lives an actual dragon.

*Invocations:* Some invocations function differently in Ravenloft*Scales:* Scales add to the Outcast Rating. Your Outcast Rating rises by half the granted natural armor bonus (rounded up).*Immunities:* This ability doesn't protect from the effects of closed domain borders.*Weakness:* In Ravenloft, the dragon is a symbol of wrath, power and limitless greed. Over the course of her career, a dragonfire adept twists herself bodily and mentally into an incarnation of those qualities. Rules-wise this works as if the adept were on a path of corruption. At 5th level she gains a reward and a curse as if she failed a powers check. The reward should reflect the dragon's physical qualities, the curse should be an instinct or desire, for example for hoarding or for intemperate consumption or a really nasty temper. On 8th, 11th, 14th, 17th and 20th level the adept continues to progress on her path of draconic corruption, each time with with additional rewards and curses. This path is independent of and in addition to any path of corruption the adept walks because of failed powers checks.
The sixth and last step (20th level) on the path of draconic corruption is not becoming a darklord, and the character doesn't necessarily becomes unplayable. Instead the adept gains the ability to transform into the corrupted version of a dragon (as the spell _shapechange;_ the GM chooses the dragon's species and qualities based on the character's personality, rewards and curses). In this shape the adept becomes a raging, hungry, greedy fighting machine. Any transgression done in this shape provoke powers checks as usual.

*Player's Handbook 2*

*Beguiler*
Beguilers are tricksters and cheats. Dementlieu with its love for illusion magic practically teems with them. Borca and Ghastria, Richemulot and Paridon are also natural habitats for them.

Hypnosis is class skill for beguilers.*Spells:* Some spells function differently in Ravenloft.*Weakness:* Like rogues.

*Dragon Shaman*
The dragon shaman is barely more common than the dragonfire adept. He hails generally from the same domains, but a few originate in Kalidnay and draw on the image of their sorcerer-king, the draconic Kalid-Ma.

*Draconic Adaption:* No matter what ability you gain, it won't protect you from the effects of closed domain borders.*Draconic Resolve:* This ability doesn't protect from the effects of closed domain borders.*Scales:* Scales add to the Outcast Rating. Your Outcast Rating rises by half the granted natural armor bonus (rounded up).*Energy Immunity:* This ability doesn't protect from the effects of closed domain borders.*Commune with Dragon Spirit:* This ability doesn't function in the demiplane.*Draconic Wings:* Wings raise the Outcast Rating by +2.*Weakness:* Like dragonfire adepts dragon shamans channel the bestial nature of Ravenloft's dragons, but to a lesser extent. A dragon shaman follows the path of draconic corruption. He makes the first step on 8th level, the second on 12th level, the third on 16th level and the fourth on 20th level.

*Duskblade*
The duskblade is associated with elves, more than anything, and only two domains have a substantial elvish society keeping this tradition: Sithicus and Darkon.

Hypnosis is class skill for duskblades.*Spells:* Some spells function differently in Ravenloft.*Weakness:* Like sorcerers and wizards duskblades are in danger of falling to lure of magical power. Whenever a duskblade learns a new enchantment, evocation or necromancy spell there's a 5% chance that their alignment changes to Evil. If the daskblade changes alignment this way he needs to make a powers check as if he had commited a major betrayal of a stranger (3%).

*Knight*
The knight is associated with a certain culture, a certain amount of civilisation, and nobility. Of course, as a rules construct it also requires wide plains, and in Ravenloft that means Nova Vaasa. Other knights may hail from Darkon, Blaustein, Liffe, Sithicus, Sanguina and Nidala.

*Weakness:* Knights claim to hold themselves to a higher standard, and so the Dark Powers keep their eye on them. A knight must make all powers checks at twice the usual percentage.


*Others*

*Artificer*
The artificer appears not in many settings. Logically there won't be a lot of them in Ravenloft. An Eberron domain would be their most likely home domain, but it's possible that they originate elsewhere. Lamordia, of all places, produces a few artificers who are completely conviced that what they do is nothing as silly as magic, but solid science.

*Infusions:* Like spells, some infusions function differently in Ravenloft.*Item Creation:* Creating an item with this ability that normally requires a powers check to create provokes a powers check.*Craft Homunculus:* The created homunculus is a dread companion. An artificer may build a homunculus without paying XP or craft reserve. If he does, the homunculus receives the template Dread Golem instead of becoming a dread companion and may possibly rebel against its creator. In both cases the creation of an homunculus provokes a powers check.*Retain Essence:* Cursed and intelligent items receive a save against this ability (DC 5 + 1/2 the artificer's class level + Int-mod.) If you craft an item with essence won from cursed or evil items the creation may become corrupted or cursed.*Weakness:* Whenever an artificer casts an infusion on an item there's a 1% chance that the infusion's energy develop their own life. This chance grows by 1% for every infusion this artificer ever cast on this item, and by 5% for every powers check the item was involved with. If this happens, the item becomes an evil intelligent item with the purpose of bringing suffering to the artificer.

*Factotum*
The factotum is a character obsessed with being a jack of all trades, someone who masters everything the human existance has to offer. Most factota hail from Paridon and are believers of the Divinity of Man. A small number also originates amongst the higly self-sufficient population of Odiare.

Hypnosis is class skill for factota.*Arcane Dilettante:* Some spells function differently in Ravenloft. Casting a spell with this ability that normally requires a powers check to cast provokes a powers check.*Opportunistic Piety:* Turn Resistance of all undead is higher in Ravenloft. An undead that would normally be destroyed by a succesful turning will only be destroyed if it is prevented from fleeing.*Cunning Briliance:* See the respective class. Most extraordinary abilities are unchanged, but not all.*Weakness:* Inspiration is a powerful force, but it is opposed by the Demiplane's horror. Whenever a factotum's inspiration points are spent, she gets a -2 penalty to Fear, Horror and Madness saves until she regains her inspiration points.

*Healer*
The healer is associated with benevolent religions. Healers exist amongst Hala's and Ezra's faithful, in Lathander's cult in Barovia, with Milil in Kartakass, in the cult of the Overseer and many other places.

Hypnosis is class skill for healers.*Spells:* Some spells function differently in Ravenloft.*Cleanse Poison:* This ability can't cleanse closed domain borders.*Cleanse Fear:* This ability also affects Fear and Horror saves.*Unicorn Companion:* ???*New Life:* The target of this ability must make a fortitude save (DC 30 - the healer's class level). If succesfull it is raised normally. If the save fails, the target is arises as an undead. Using this ability provokes a powers check (9%).*Weakness:* ???

*Marshal*
Where there are soldiers, there are marshals. Nova Vaasa, Barovia, Lamordia, Falkovnia, Dementlieu, Pharizia, Darkon, Richemulot, Invidia are all places that see or have recently seen war, and so have a population of marshals available for adventuring.

*Weakness:* Like fighter.

*Shair*



> The Vistani are pretty confident that sha'ir are just wizards with odd familiars. They're correct... in a way. A sha'ir's gen will not thrive in Ravenloft, and the Demiplane of Dread will provide a replacement of rather less than charismatic character, neutral evil and inclined to cruelty. The _bava_ is more akin to an elemental grue than a gen, but untalkative and capable of turning invisible at will. It cannot fetch magic from beyond the borders of Ravenloft, and the magics it does collect will be of darker nature more often than not. The _bava_ lurks invisibly near its ostensible master much of the time, rarely coming visible except to imitate a lifeless statue or fetish. It will take actions undirected that it feels are warranted to contribute to its side of the sha'ir pact, such as plotting pranks or violence against those who it feels have slighted the sha'ir; stealing things that might hinder the sha'ir's will to act; and finding ways to goad people into a course of action that it finds pleasing. Vistani do not allow _bavi_ around them if they can help it and will use their powers to drive off the creatures.


The sha'ir hails from Arabian style settings. As their power is drawn from the elements, Ravenloft isn't exactly hospitable to them. Pharizia used to have a tradition of sha'ir, but Diamabel nearly erradicated them as idolaters. Besides those few, only Al Kathos is known to have some sha'ir.

Hypnosis is class skill for sha'ir.*Spells:* Some spells function differently in Ravenloft. A shair has additionally access to the domains of Darkness, Death and Fear.*Gen Familiar:* A sha'ir in the Demiplane receives instead of a gen an elemental grue as familiar. Even if the sha'ir is an outlander, the gen will dwindle in a short time span (not more than a week) and be replaced by the grue. Grue familiars are dread companions and always Neutral Evil. See below.
Grue familiars don't fetch spells from the elemental planes but from the sinister creatures dwelling in the surrounding domains and the Mists.*Recognize Genie Works:* A sha'ir native to Ravenloft can make a Knowledge (Arcana) check instead of a Knowledge (The Planes) check. This ability also covers the phylacteries of genies.*Call Janni/Call Genie:* See Genies (below)*Elemental Travel:* See Teleportation. This ability transports the target into another domain. To choose a domain, the user has to have been there before. If he doesn't choose any domain, the target appears in a random one. The target appears in a random location within the domain.*Weakness:* Whenever you send your familiar to fetch a spell theres a chance of 1% per spell level that the entity supplying the spell directs its attention to you and involves you in its plans. This chance doubles if you fail your Diplomacy check to gain the spell.

*Sohei*
Sohei hail from Rokushima Taiyoo. Their order was opposed to Haki Shinpi's conquest, and his heirs are just as hated by them. The sohei live as rebels, trying to restore a society that is ruled by virtue, not lust for war.

*Ki Frenzy:* A sohei in a ki frenzy enjoys +4 to Fear, Horror and Madness saves. A ki frenzy can't be ended voluntarily.*Spells:* Some spells function differently in Ravenloft.*Strength of Mind:* This ability doesn't protect from the effects of closed domain borders.*Weakness:* A sohei must make all powers checks at twice the usual percentage.

*Urban Druid*
Urban druids are associated with any domain with large cities. Especially Richemulot and the purely urban domains Paridon and Odiare produce urban druids. Interestingly some urban druids have begun to appear in Nosos. Marcus Sceleris seems ambivalent regarding them and their treatment, vacillating between appreaciating them as the replacement of nature and treatinng them just like any other druid.

Hypnosis is class skill for urban druids.*Weapon Profiencies:* Urban druids are proficient with pistols and straight razors.*Spells:* Some spells function differently in Ravenloft. Urban druids don't need to make a Madness save when having mental contact with an ooze or those aberrations that are available as urban companions.*Urban Companion:* An urban companion may fall under a darklord's control. Even under those circumstances it won't attack its master.
Urban companions that are constructs are dread companions.*Disease immunity:* This ability doesn't protect from diseases that are the result of curses or the work of darklords.*Weakness:* Urban druids are receptive for the taint of the land by darklords. Any rank 3 or higher sinkhole of evil has a chance to be tainted that way (rank 3: 30%, rank 4: 50%, rank 5: 70%). Within 20 miles around such a tainted sinkhole there's a chance that the urban druid will be influenced into doing evil deeds (rank 3: 10%, rank 4: 20%, rank 5: 30%).

*Maneuvers*
As most maneuvers are extraordinary, not many are influenced by Ravenloft. Even those that are supernatural in effect remain unchanged by a domain's magic rating.

*Desert Wind*
*Distracting Ember:* This boost has the Evil descriptor and summons a pyre elemental. Before it disappears, the elemental may make an attack against a target in its reach. This boost provokes a powers check.*Flame's Blessing:* This stance doesn't protect you from the effects of closed domain borders.*Leaping Flame:* This maneuver doesn't allow crossing domain borders.
*Iron Heart*
*Iron Heart Surge:* No, this boost doesn't allow crossing or overcoming closed domain borders. Don't be silly.
*Devoted Spirit*
*Aura of Tyranny:* The healing this stance provides is doubled. Whenever an initiator enters this stance or begins an encounter with it, they must make a powers check.*Doom Charge:* This strike provokes a powers check. If it gives you damage reduction, its duration is raised to 2 rounds.
*Setting Sun*
*Step of the Wind:* This stance doesn't allow crossing closed domain borders.
*Shadow Hand*
*Enervating Shadow Strike:*  For each negative level the subject gains, she also takes 1 point permanent hit point damage unless she receives _lesser restoration_ within one day, _restoration_ within a week or _greater restoration_ within 30 days. This strike provokes a powers check.*Five-Shadow Creeping Ice Enervation Strike:* If the target fails his fortitude save by 5 or more, the ability damage becomes ability drain and all the other effects become permanent. This strike provokes a powers check.*Shadow Blink:* This maneuver doesn't allow crossing closed domain borders.*Shadow Jaunt:* This maneuver doesn't allow crossing domain borders.*Shadow Stride:* This maneuver doesn't allow crossing domain borders.
*White Raven*
*Bolstering Voice:* This stance grants a +4 morale bonus to Fear and Horror saves.

*Draconic Invocations*
Invocations are influenced by a domain's magic rating. Magic ratings that influence different kinds of magic differently treat invocations like arcane magic.

*Baleful Geas:* Normally, a recipient who does not complete your commands suffers cumulative penalties to her ability scores. In Ravenloft, you may assign an alternative punishment for not fulfilling the assigned geas. The punishment cannot be more severe than a Dangerous curse, but it must slowly worsen each day that the quest is ignored. Likewise, following the geas should gradually cancel the punishment. Returning to the geas is considered the curses escape clause. Use the severity of the additional punishment to evaluate the effectiveness of _remove curse_ in alleviating the effects of a geas.*Charm:* See Enchantment*Devour Magic:* See Closed Domain Borders. This invocation can't break curses.*Draconic Flight:* See Transformation*Energy Immunity:* See Closed Domain Borders*Greater Draconic Flight:* See Transformation*Humanoid Shape:* See Transformation*Voracious Dispelling:* See Closed Domain Borders. This invocation can't break curses.

*Infusions*
Infusions are influenced by a domain's magic rating. Magic ratings that influence different kinds of magic differently treat infusions like arcane magic.

*Armor Enhancement:* If you grant an ability to an armor whose creation or use would require a powers check, this infusion provokes a powers check. The same goes for Lesser Armor Enhancement and Greater Armor Enhancement.*Weapon Augmentation:* If you grant an ability to a weapon whose creation or use would require a powers check, this infusion provokes a powers check. The same goes for Personal Weapon Augmentation, Lesser Weapon Augmentation and Greater Weapon Augmentation.Other infusions work like the respective spell.

*Genies*
Genies don't fare well in the Demiplane of Dread. The corruption of the elements harms the very core of their being. Unlike a fiend or celestial a genie doesn't get a reality wrinkle, but it gets a phylactery. The phylactery usually takes the form of a ring, a bottle or an oil lamp. Jann and khayal are otherwise unaffected by being in the Demiplane and can walk it like anybody else, but other genies are only save from the pernicious influence of Ravenloft's elements within their phylactery. A genie is able to survive for up to 1 hour per day (2 if currently under effect of _Planar Binding_ or similiar abilities) outside of the phylactery; afterwards it needs to rest in it for at least 1 day. A genie trapped and unable to return to its phylactery takes a negative level for every started hour beyond the first (for every started two hour period if currently under effect of _Planar Binding_ or similiar abilities). These negative levels only vanish when the genie returns to its phylactery and rests in it for one day per negative level.
A genie that already is trapped in Ravenloft can be called with _Planar Binding_ or similiar abilities from within its phylactery as long as it doesn't need to cross closed domain borders. Calling an Evil genie provokes, as usual for callings, a powers check.

*Grue Familiars*
Grue Familiar is an innate template that can be added to a gen. To create a grave grue add the template to an earth gen. To create a blood grue add it to a water genn, for a pyre grue to a fire gen and for a mist grue to an air gen. The template isn't intended for paraelemental gens, but there have happened more bizarre things in Ravenloft.

A grue familiar has all the base creature's statistics and special qualities except as noted here:
*Type:* Change to Elemental. Add the Mist subtype.
*Special Qualities:* The grue familiar retains all special qualities except for Elemental Endurance and Elemental Travel. It also gains the following:
_Domain Travel (Sp):_ A grue familiar may travel the domains on its master's orders. This ability transports the grue only. It's otherwise identical to _planeshift_.
_Invisibility (Su):_ Grue familiars are able to become invisible at will, like the spell.
_Freeze (Su):_ When a grue familiar is visible, it usually takes the appearances of an inanimate figurine. A Spot check against DC 25 is necessary to recognize it as a living being.
_Elemental traits:_ Immune to poison, sleep, paralysis and stun. Not subject to flanking or critical hits.
*Abilities:* Cha -2.
*Alignment:* Always Neutral Evil.

----------


## Tzardok

So, seems all in order. if anybody feels like giving their opinion, please do so.

Also, if anybody has an idea what I can do with the healer, I'm all ears.

----------


## Alea

Very impressive. I was going to comment that shadowcasters dont seem to get the promised enhancement when I read their write-up, but then I see that the mysteries themselves are enhanced. Perhaps mention that the function differently in Ravenloft is largely an increase in their power (and decrease in their reliability) in their bullet point?

(TIL shugenja is a spontaneous spellcaster; huh!)

The only other thing to me is that it feels like archivists should have more changes than they do. Theyre literally dedicated to sticking their noses where they dont belong, but theyre also trained for that sort of thing. (Also, you have some copypasta in the archivist write-up where you refer to a shugenja.)

A couple of other typoes I noticed: you have marshall, the name, rather than marshal, the class, and for the sohei you have Ki Frezy instead of Ki Frenzy. I think I saw a couple other typos but I wasnt keeping notes so only that last one stuck in my mind.

----------


## Tzardok

Ugh. I've been typo hunting for days now and there are still some. Friggin' stuttering keyboard... :Small Sigh:  Thank you.

I took your advice and made a small change to the bullet points on mysteries and utterances. The archivist will require a more in-depth look; maybe I'll come up with something interesting.

----------


## Tzardok

@Alea, I did a bit of work on the archvist. Do think it's better now?

I also remembered the Hypnosis skill and added it as a class skill to those classes it fits to.

----------


## Alea

> I took your advice and made a small change to my the bullet points on mysteries and utterances.


I dont think the change appreciably affected what I was trying to describe.

So, for me, I read this:



> Shadow magic is enhanced in Ravenloft, though [] some effects conjured may linger beyond their intended limits or take on a life of their own,


And then I read this:



> Hypnosis is class skill for shadow casters.*Mysteries:* Mysteries are changed in function and reliability in Ravenloft. (see below)*Nourishing shadow:* This ability doesn't allow the shadowcaster to cross closed domain borders.*Weakness:* Shadowcasters draw attention from malevolent entities of darkness. Whenever a shadowcaster enters a domain there's a 5% chance that a local entity notices him. Every five levels this chance grows by 5%.


And it seemed like there was a disconnect: Mysteries are changed in function matches the description used for almost all other magic, and sounds like a neutral or balanced statement. It doesnt match enhanced as described previously. It sounds like some of the purported fluff isnt being backed up mechanically (a large problem with the shadowcaster generally, let me tell you).

Contrast that with whats said later on, when mysteries are more thoroughly addressed:



> *Mysteries*
> Mysteries in Ravenloft are stronger, but always threaten to go out of control.


This confirms the fluffbut its way down the page. I think the bullet point should read more like this.




> @Alea, I did a bit of work on the archvist. Do think it's better now?


Yeah, much better on the plus side. Im thinking that maybe their weakness should be a little stronger too, to reflect the fact that archivists are digging _deep_ into those grimoiresthe current weakness, unless Im missing something, is just the same as wizard or sorcerer.

----------


## Tzardok

Fine, the mysteries bullet point is less neutral.




> Yeah, much better on the plus side. Im thinking that maybe their weakness should be a little stronger too, to reflect the fact that archivists are digging _deep_ into those grimoiresthe current weakness, unless Im missing something, is just the same as wizard or sorcerer.


Well, it _is_ a little bit stronger (5% on the powers check instead of 3%), but that's not a lot. On the other I'm unsure how to properly involve the "things man was not meant to know" trope (beyond the experiences the archivist will have over the course of the game) in the weakness. I mean, I could raise the chances when learning spells from other spell lists, or force Madness saves when learning a new spell level, or give... wait a second.

"Additonally, when the archivist reaches a new level, he must make a skill check on highest Knowledge skill against a DC of 25. He can't voluntary fail the check. If he succeeds, his wandering mind disturbs the attention of a psychic or mental horror (for example a dream spawn or a tenebris). For the best effect, choose a creature fitting the Knowledge skill rolled; for example a mind flayer for Dungeoneering, a lich for Religion or one of Ravenloft's few dragons for Arcana."

What do you think of _that?_  :Small Amused:

----------


## Alea

Thats pretty good. I have no idea on balance; DC 25 is not that hard (and an archivist has major class features that revolve around hitting exactly that number), which makes me worry that its suicidal to level as an archivist if youre going to get hit with a mind flayer before thats a tenable challenge. But then there are plenty of other aberrations the DM could choose.

----------


## Tzardok

And now, alternate class features in Ravenloft. I'll propably add the ones from the Dragon Magazine when I feel like it.
*
City Scape Web Enhancement*
*
City Shape (Druid):*
See Transformation

*City Soul (Druid):*
See Transformation

*Ferocity (Barbarian):*
Like the Rage class feature, Ferocity can't be voluntarily ended prematuraly. The Barbarian may attack unconcious enemies or even allies if no enemies are left.
Under the effect of Ferocity, barbarians get a circumstance bonus of +4 to Fear, Horror and Madness saves.

*Urban Companion (Druid/Ranger):*
Urban Companions are Dread Companions.

*Complete Champion*

*Hymn of Fortification (Bard):*
This ability works normal, but the GM should apply the applicable bonuses secretly, so as not to reveal the moral alignment of an attacker.

*Prayerful Meditation (Monk):*
This ability works normal, but the GM should apply the applicable bonuses secretly, so as not to reveal the moral alignment of an attacker.

*Underdark Knight (Paladin):*
_Earth Gliding:_ This ability doesn't allow crossing closed domain borders.
_Dimensional Door:_ This ability doesn't allow crossing domain borders.
*
Complete Mage*

*Curse Breaker (Paladin)*
_Break Curse_: If you use this ability to break a curse, the target gets a will save against the curse. If it succeeds, the curse is suppressed for 10 minutes per caster level. 
_Break Enchantment:_ See Enchantment, if the user tries to free a creature from a darklord's influence. If you use this ability to break a curse, the target gets a will save against the curse. If it succeeds, the curse is suppressed for 10 minutes per caster level. 
*
Elemental Companion (Druid)*
A druid may ignore the Knowledge (The Planes) requirement. If he does, he calls a dread elemental as his elemental companion: a grave elemental if he speaks Terran, a blood elemental if he speaks Aquan, a mist elemental if he speaks Auran or a pyre elemental if he speaks Ignan. Such an elemental companion counts as a dread companion. Calling such an elemental companion provokes a powers check with a chance of 4% (6% if his druid level is 10 or higher, 8% if his druid level is 16 or higher).
A druid who somehow fulfills the skill requirement can instead call a normal elemental.

*Soulwarp Strike (Monk)*
Using this ability provokes a powers check (1%).

*Player's Handbook 2*

*Berserker Strength (Barbarian)*
Under the effect of Berserker Strength, the Barbarian may attack unconcious enemies or even allies if no enemies are left.
Under the effect of Berserker Strength, barbarians get a circumstance bonus of +4 to Fear, Horror and Madness saves.

*Dark Companion (Hexblade)*
The penalty caused by a dark companion is raised to -3. A dark companion may act on its master subconscious desires if his attention is elsewhere, like a Dread Companion.

*Immediate Magic (Wizard)*
_Abrupt Jaunt:_ This ability doesn't allow crossing domain borders.
_Cursed Glance:_ The save DC against this ability is raised by +2. This ability provokes a powers check (1%).

*Shapeshift (Druid)*
See Transformation

*Dragon Magic*
*
Aspect of the Dragon (Druid)*
This ability doesn't grant immunity to the effects of closed domain borders.

*Dragonscale Husk (Any class that grants access to heavy armor)*
This ability adds to the Outcast Rating. Your Outcast Rating rises by half the granted natural armor bonus (rounded up). A fighter, psychic warrior or marshal that choses this alternate class feature gains the weakness of the Dragon Shaman instead of the fighter weakness (the psychic warrior keeps the general manifester weakness in addition).

*Uncanny Bravery (Barbarian/Rogue)*
The morale bonus granted by this ability also applies against Fear saves.

*Drow of the Underdark*

*Spider Shape (Druid)*
See Transformation

*Dungeonscape*

*Divine Spirit (Paladin)*
The spirits summoned by this ability count as having the Mist subtype. If you call a divine spirit within a sinkhole of evil, it's appearance reflects the vile deeds commited there.

*Exemplars of Evil*

*Blasphemous Incantation (Cleric)*
The duration of this effect is doubled.
*
Favoured of the Fiends (Favoured Soul)*
Claws like this aren't subtle. Outcast rating rises by +2.

*Inspire Hatred (Bard)*
Add the Outcast rating of the hated creature to the Save DC. If the influenced creature(s) manage to kill the hated creature, their hatred falls on the next creature that grabs their attention (including you) for the rest of the duration.

*Spontaneous Affliction (Druid)*
The duration of this effect is doubled.
*
Expedition to Castle Ravenloft*

*Destroy Undead (Cleric)*
Don't forget that undead have a higher Turn Resistence in Ravenloft.

*Detect Undead (Paladin)*
Intelligent undead receive a will save against this effect.

*Unearthed Arcana*

*Favored Environment (Ranger)*
A ranger who has at least 3 ranks in Knowledge (The Planes) may chose any domain he inhabited for at least three months as a favored environment. He gains all the benefits of favored environment as long as he stays in that domain, no matter what the actual terrain is.
*
Paladin of Freedom*
_Detect Evil:_ A paladin of freedom can't detect Evil. He gains instead the ability to detect Law. Like with the paladin of justice, the ability can additionally detect true innocence and fiends (they are able to differentiate between those things).

*Paladin of Slaughter*
_Detect Good:_ Nobody in Ravenloft is able to detect Good. The Dark Powers instead grant the ability to detect some quality or emotion that seems fitting.
_Rebuke Undead:_ See cleric.
_Weakness:_ Paladins of Slaughter are susceptible to the darklords' sinister will. Whenever such a paladin enters a domain, they must make a Wisdom check against a DC equal to their class level plus their number of failed power checks. If they fail, they instinctually know how to further the domain's darklord's agenda (while at the same time promoting their torment) and feel compelled to act on that instinct. The darklord may control them like the native creatures of their domain.
Each week, the paladin may make a new check to free themselves. If a paladin fails their sixth powers check while under this effect, they don't become a new darklord, but are permanently subsumed to the darklord's will.
The same happens when the paladin enters the Mists, but they will instead be compelled to fulfill the Mists' agenda, and if they become subsumed they transform into a creature of the Mists.

*Paladin of Tyranny*
_Detect Good:_ Nobody in Ravenloft is able to detect Good. The Dark Powers instead grant the ability to detect some quality or emotion that seems fitting. 
_Aura of Despair:_ The penalty caused by this ability applies to Fear, Horror and Madness saves.
_Rebuke Undead:_ See cleric.
_Weakness:_ Paladins of Tyranny are susceptible to the darklords' sinister will. Whenever such a paladin enters a domain, they must make a Wisdom check against a DC equal to their class level plus their number of failed power checks. If they fail, they instinctually know how to further the domain's darklord's agenda (while at the same time promoting their torment) and feel compelled to act on that instinct. The darklord may control them like the native creatures of their domain.
Each week, the paladin may make a new check to free themselves. If a paladin fails their sixth powers check while under this effect, they don't become a new darklord, but are permanently subsumed to the darklord's will.
The same happens when the paladin enters the Mists, but they will instead be compelled to fulfill the Mists' agenda, and if they become subsumed they transform into a creature of the Mists.

*Planar Banishment (Cleric)*
See Abjuration. A creature banished through this ability is thrown to some random place in the Demiplane (but not across closed domain borders).

*Planar Ranger*
This alternate class feature is not available to natives of the Demiplane of Dread.

*Mind's Eye Expanded Classes*

*Fate Points (Seer)*
Fate Points can't be spend to improve your chance to succeed on a powers check.

*Hidden Talent (Soulknife)*
A soulknife with this class feature gets the typical manifester weakness in addition to the usual:
_Weakness:_ The displays of psionic powers are unsettling and have a tendency to persist around the manifester. The character gets +1 to their Outcast Rating. 
*
Personal Space (Nomad)*
See Nondimensional Spaces

*Psychic Knowledge (Seer)*
The DC of all psychic knowledge checks increases by +10 concerning domains the Seer has never visited. Each month the Seer spends in a domain reduces additional DC by +1, until it fades completely after living for a total of ten months in the domain. A newly created character is familiar with a number of domains not larger than their class level.

*Soulbound Weapon (Psychic Warrior)*
You can use _call weaponry_ to call your soulbound weapon from anwhere in the Demiplane as long as it doesn't need to cross closed domain borders.

*Telepathic Communication (Telepath)*
See Mind-affecting

If anyone has any comments, feel free to post. If somebody has any ideas how to finish the Healer, I'll be happy to hear them. And if someone wants a class, a class feature, a spell or anything like that that I didn't post, don't hesitate to ask.

----------


## Tzardok

As promised, the alternate class features and variant classes of the Dragon Magazine. If anyone has any comments, feel free to post. If somebody has any ideas how to finish the Healer, I'll be happy to hear them. And if someone wants a class, a class feature, a spell or anything like that that I didn't post, don't hesitate to ask. Enjoy!

*Dragon # 310*

*Anarch (Paladin)*
_Turn constructs:_ A dread golem has turn resistence +1 for each salient ability it has. If a dread golem's zeitgeber was triggered, this changes into a -1 per salient ability.
_Special mount:_ An anarch's special mount is a dread companion.
_Spells:_ Some spells function differently in Ravenloft. 
_Disruption:_ Like paladin.
_Weakness:_ An anarch swore to be chaotic and unbound, and so chaos ensures that he will never build relationships. Every time the anarch goes to sleep, he must make a level check (DC 21). If the check succeeds, he wakes up somewhere else in the Domains of Dread, bereft of all companions.
Also, an anarch must make all powers check at twice the usual percentage.

*Avenger (Paladin)*
_Detect Law:_ An avenger can detect true innocence and fiends in addition to Law.
_Turn undead:_ Like paladin
_Break enchantment:_ See Enchantment, if the user tries to free a creature from a darklord's influence. If you use this ability to break a curse, the target gets a will save against the curse. If it succeeds, the curse is suppressed for 10 minutes per caster level. 
_Spells:_ Some spells function differently in Ravenloft. 
_Disruption:_ Like paladin
_Weakness:_ An avenger must make all powers check at twice the usual percentage.

*Enforcer (Paladin)*
_Suggestion:_ See Enchantment, Mind-Affecting
_Rebuke undead:_ See cleric
_Spells:_ Some spells function differently in Ravenloft.
_Dominate Person:_ See Enchantment, Mind-Affecting
_Disruption:_ Like paladin.
_Weakness:_ An enforcer must make all powers check at twice the usual percentage.

*Holy Monk*
_Aura of courage:_ Like paladin
_Turn undead:_ Like cleric

*Incarnate (Paladin)*
_Rebuke outsider:_ Turning outsiders is difficult. An outsider gains its Cha.-bonus (min. +0) as turning resistence. This resistence is reduced by -1 for each powers check or power ritual the outsider made, to a minimum of +0.
_Elemental minion:_ An incarnate paladin in the Demiplane of Dread summons dread elementals. These are dread companions.
_Spells:_ Some spells function differently in Ravenloft. 
_Commune with nature:_ The radius of effect never extends beyond domain borders. You may attempt to sense the general location of the darklord as one of your three facts, as long as he is within range and you know that such a person exists. If you select this option, however, the darklord gets a Will save to avoid detection. Whether or not the darklord succeeds at this saving throw, he instantly becomes aware of your general location.
_Weakness:_ Incarnates open themselves to the natural world and the elements, but in Ravenloft, those forces are replaced by the Mists. Every five class levels, an Incarnate gains a Salient Ability and a Salient Weakness of Mist creatures (see Van Richten's Guide to the Mists), as chosen by the GM. An incarnate of 5th level or higher has the Mist subtype.

*Raging Monk*
_Rage:_ Like barbarian

*Sentinel (Paladin)*
_Detect Good:_ A sentinel can't detect Good. He can detect true innocence and fiends. He also detects an aura around people that made a pact with a fiend, and on items that were enchanted or cursed by a fiend.
_Turn outsider:_ Turning outsiders is difficult. An outsider gains its Cha.-bonus (min. +0) as turning resistence. This resistence is reduced by -1 for each powers check or power ritual the outsider made, to a minimum of +0.
_Spells:_ Some spells function differently in Ravenloft. 
_Disruption:_ Like paladin
Weakness: A sentinel must make all powers check at twice the usual percentage.

*Dragon #311*

*Ancestral Speaker (Cleric)*
_Ancestral Communion:_ This ability can't be used to grant a bonus to Knowledge (The Planes). It also can't be used to ask questions of the ancestors.
_Improved Resurrection:_ When the ancestral speaker casts raise dead, resurrection or similiar spells, the raised character must only make a Fortitude save at DC (25  caster level) to avoid returning as an undead.

*Aspirant (Cleric)*
_Perfect self:_ Like monk

*Benevolent (Cleric)*
_Luck of the Gods:_ This ability can't be used to reroll a powers check.
*
Crusader (Cleric)*
_Turn foe's followers:_ If a crusader's usage of this ability destroys a living being, he must make a powers check (5%). This chance isn't doubled by the cleric's weakness.

*Metal Master (Druid)*
Unlike other druids, metal masters must make Madness saves when in mental contact with a plant.
_Iron Body:_ See transmutation.

*Wild Reaper (Druid)*
_Turn undead:_ Like cleric

*Wind Walker (Druid)*
Unlike other druids, wind walkers must make Madness saves when in mental contact with a plant. They don't make Madness saves when in mental contact with an elemental.
_Aerial companion:_ The aerial companion is a dread companion. Summoning an arrow hawk as an aerial companion requires at least 2 ranks in Knowledge (The Planes). Arrow hawks don't have reality wrinkles, but they do have a phylactery.

*Dragon #312*

*Anti-Paladin*
_Detect Good:_ Nobody in Ravenloft is able to detect Good. The Dark Powers instead grant the ability to detect some quality or emotion that seems fitting. 
_Aura of Fear:_ The penalty granted by this ability also applies to Fear and Horror saves. The Anti-Paladin himself is only immune to magical Fear. He receives Jaded as a bonus feat.
_Death Knell:_ This ability provokes a powers check.
_Turn or rebuke outsider:_ Turning outsiders is difficult. An outsider gains its Cha.-bonus (min. +0) as turning resistence. This resistence is reduced by -1 for each powers check or power ritual the outsider made, to a minimum of +0.
_Fiendish mount_: A fiendish mount is a dread companion (not that it would make much of a difference).
_Spells:_ Some spells function differently in Ravenloft.
_Contagion:_ This ability provokes a powers check
_Disruption:_ Like paladin
_Weakness:_ Anti-Paladins are susceptible to the darklords' sinister will. Whenever an anti-paladin enters a domain, they must make a Wisdom check against a DC equal to their class level plus their number of failed power checks. If they fail, they instinctually know how to further the domain's darklord's agenda (while at the same time promoting their torment) and feel compelled to act on that instinct. The darklord may control them like the native creatures of their domain.
Each week, the anti-paladin may make a new check to free themselves. If an anti-paladin fails their sixth powers check while under this effect, they don't become a new darklord, but are permanently subsumed to the darklord's will.
The same happens when the anti-paladin enters the Mists, but they will instead be compelled to fulfill the Mists' agenda, and if they become subsumed they tranform into a creature of the Mists.

*Corruptor (Paladin)*
_Detect Good:_ Nobody in Ravenloft is able to detect Good. The Dark Powers instead grant the ability to detect some quality or emotion that seems fitting. 
_Aura of Fear:_ The penalty granted by this ability also applies to Fear and Horror saves. The corruptor himself is only immune to magical Fear. He receives Jaded as a bonus feat.
_Spells:_ Some spells function differently in Ravenloft.
_Fiendish Familiar:_ A familiar is a dread companion, not that there's much of a difference with those kinds of familiars. Imps and quasites have a reality wrinkle with the radius halved. The master counts as the familiar's phylactery. Binding such a familiar provokes a powers check (3%). 
_Fallen soul:_ You may design your own curses, based on the rules for curses in Chapter 3. The curse may have any severity, but must include an escape clause. The curses in the Player's Guide (under bestow curse) are considered to be of dangerous severity. After you created the curse, the GM assigns it's severity, which may have an effect on the save DC. This ability provokes a powers check, depending on the curse's severity.
_Disruption:_ Like paladin
_Weakness:_ Corruptors are susceptible to the darklords' sinister will. Whenever a corruptor enters a domain, they must make a Wisdom check against a DC equal to their class level plus their number of failed power checks. If they fail, they instinctually know how to further the domain's darklord's agenda (while at the same time promoting their torment) and feel compelled to act on that instinct. The darklord may control them like the native creatures of their domain.
Each week, the corruptor may make a new check to free themselves. If a corruptor fails their sixth powers check while under this effect, they don't become a new darklord, but are permanently subsumed to the darklord's will.
The same happens when the corruptor enters the Mists, but they will instead be compelled to fulfill the Mists' agenda, and if they become subsumed they tranform into a creature of the Mists.

*Deathwalker (Wizard)*
_Undead familiar:_ A familiar is a dread companion. Creating an undead familiar provokes a powers check (4%).
_Mastery of Undeath:_ See Rebuke undead.
_Mantle of Undeath:_ Becoming undead this way causes the deathwalker to automatically fail a powers check.
_Weakness:_ Like Wizard.
In addition, a deathwalker gains on every level divisible by 5 a salient ability and a salient weakness of the Walking Dead (See Van Richten's Guide to the Walking Dead), as chosen by the GM. A 20th level deathwalker counts as one of the Restless Dead and suffers a craving, also chosen by the GM.

*Despot (Paladin)*
_Aura of Fear:_ The penalty granted by this ability also applies to Fear and Horror saves. The despot himself is only immune to magical Fear. He receives Jaded as a bonus feat.
_Spells:_ Some spells function differently in Ravenloft.
_Mark of Justice:_ You may design your own curses, based on the rules for curses in Chapter 3. The curse may have any severity, but must include an escape clause. The curses in the Player's Guide (under bestow curse) are considered to be of dangerous severity. After you created the curse, the GM assigns it's severity, which may have an effect on the save DC. This ability provokes a powers check, depending on the curse's severity. 
_Disruption:_ Like paladin
_Weakness:_ Despots are susceptible to the darklords' sinister will. Whenever a despot enters a domain, they must make a Wisdom check against a DC equal to their class level plus their number of failed power checks. If they fail, they instinctually know how to further the domain's darklord's agenda (while at the same time promoting their torment) and feel compelled to act on that instinct. The darklord may control them like the native creatures of their domain.
Each week, the despot may make a new check to free themselves. If a despot fails their sixth powers check while under this effect, they don't become a new darklord, but are permanently subsumed to the darklord's will.
The same happens when the despot enters the Mists, but they will instead be compelled to fulfill the Mists' agenda, and if they become subsumed they tranform into a creature of the Mists.

*Fleshcrafter (Wizard)*
_Stitched Flesh Familiar:_ A familiar is a dread companion. Creating a stitched flesh familiar provokes a powers check (4%), in addition to the ones provoked by the murders necessary.

*Soulreaper (Wizard)*
_Spiritual Vassal:_ Creating a spiritual vassal provokes a powers check (7%). A spiritual vassal is not a dread companion. Spiritual vassals tend to have schizophrenic personalities, are inclined to obsessive behaviour and always have an allergen like a ghost.
_Bind spirit_: Using this ability provokes a powers check (4%)
_Spawn undead servitor:_ Using this ability provokes a powers check (4%)

*Dragon #323*

*Thane (Fighter)*
_Weakness:_ The thane replaces the normal weakness of fighters with the one of the paladin (A paladin must make all powers check at twice the usual percentage.)

*Dragon #324*

*Filidh (Wizard)*
_Filidh Knowledge:_ Like Bardic Knowledge

*Dragon #326*

*Handwriting Analysis (Rogue)*
As this ability works on fantasy psychology instead of magic, it is able to discern a character's moral alignment.

*Dragon #328*
*
Periphereal Believes (Cleric)*
Breaking one of those restrictions intentionally provokes a powers check like breaking a tenet of your own religion (5%).

*Dragon #330*
*
Implacable (Barbarian)*
_Resilient rage:_ Like the normal Rage class feature, a resilient rage can't be voluntarily ended prematuraly. The Barbarian may attack unconcious enemies or even allies if no enemies are left.
Under the effect of resilient rage, barbarians get a circumstance bonus of +4 to Fear, Horror and Madness saves. 

*Dragon #333*
*
Rage cleric*
_Rage:_ Like barbarian.
_Weakness:_ The societies that spawn barbarians and rage clerics are very superstitious. In addition to the normal weakness of clerics, a rage cleric receives, when not raging, a -2 penalty to Horror and Madness saves

*Dragon #337*

*Harbinger (Bard)*
_Instill Fear:_ The penalty granted by this ability is also applied to Fear and Horror saves.
_Drain Prowess:_ For each negative level the subject gains, she also takes 1 point permanent hit point damage unless she receives lesser restoration within one day, restoration within a week or greater restoration within 30 days. This ability provokes a powers check (4%).
_Weakness:_ Harbingers delve deep into fear and dread. Instead of the normal weakness of bards, a harbinger must chose one of Fear, Horror and Madness saves. He receives a penalty of -4 to saves of the chosen kind.

*Dragon #338*
*
Horselord (Barbarian)*
_Battle Ecstasy:_ Like the normal Rage class feature, a battle ecstasy can't be voluntarily ended prematuraly. The horselord may attack unconcious enemies or even allies if no enemies are left.
Under the effect of battle ecstasy, horselords get a circumstance bonus of +4 to Fear, Horror and Madness saves.
_Animal companion:_ See ranger.

*Dragon #339*

*Sidhe Scholar (Druid)*
Sidhe scholars draw their power from pacts with the Arak, the Shadow Fey.
_Wild one:_ A Wild One suffers from one of the banes of the Shadow Fey, as chosen by the GM (see Van Richten's Guide to the Shadow Fey, Chapter 4). Wild Ones are dread companions.
_Blessing of the fey_: When the sidhe scholar gains this ability, she must chose one of the nine breeds of Arak: Alven, Brag, Fir, Muryan, Portune, Powrie, Shee, Sith or Teg. Her patron is a member of this breed, and she takes on qualities of it. She gains the Fey-Descended feat associated with her breed as a bonus feat (Van Richten's Guide to the Shadow Fey, pg. 84). In exchange, she becomes vulnerable to a certain material. If she touches it, she becomes sickened for 1 Minute:
Alven: cold ironBrag: leatherFir: tinMuryan: mithralPortune: copperPowrie: platinumShee: leadSith: silverTeg: gold
_Sylvan gifts:_ When the sidhe scholar gains this ability, the effect her bane material has worsens. While she's sickened from touching it, she can't cast spells.
_Otherworldy shifting:_ A sidhe scholar who uses Wild Shape or Thousand Faces to transform is forced back into her natural shape when exposed to true sunlight. If she shapeshifts into a form with Damage Reduction, her bane material can always overcome it.
_Dark moon's secret:_ The sidhe scholar gains, instead of access to the spells of the Evil domain, access to the Glamour domain (Van Richten's Guide to the Shadow Fey, pg. 63) and another domain based on her patron's breed:
Alven: ProtectionBrag: StrengthFir: KnowledgeMuryan: WarPortune: HealingPowrie: TrickeryShee: LuckSith: DeathTeg: Travel
In exchange her vulnerability to her bane material worsens again: for each round of contact, she suffers 1d6 damage and is stunned for 1 round with pain.
_Timeless body:_ A sidhe scholar that achieves this ability doesn't die of old age anymore. If slain, she'll be reincarnated as a Shadow Fey, like the Shadow Fey do. She also gains one physical and one metaphysical bane of the Shadow Fey, +2 to saves against illusions, +2 to the DC of illusions she casts, and theoretically the ability to make changelings on her own, if she can get her hands on the necessary fey items.

*Dragon #344*

*Anagakok (Wizard)*
_Good fortune:_ This ability can't grant a bonus to a powers check.
_Weakness:_ Instead of the normal weakness of wizards, an anagakok gains the weakness of the wu jen.

*Dragon #346*

*Light Cavalry (Scout)*
_Special mount:_ Unlike a paladin's special mount, this mount is a permanent companion and doesn't need to be summoned. It also is not a dread companion.

*Dragon #351*

*Blood of Eberron (Sorcerer)*
_Animal Companion:_ Like druid.

*Dragon #353*

*Cursed Blow (Spellthief)*
A spellthief with this ability gains Voice of Wrath as a bonus feat. If a spellthief uses this ability and makes a curse check as if speaking a frustrating curse, he regains the spent spell slot and the victim receives no save, In return, he must make a powers check (2%).

*Shaman (Cleric)*
_Animal Companion:_ Like druid.

*Dragon #357*

*Aligned Spellcaster (All with a familiar)*
If you align yourself with Evil, the save DC of all spells that are modified by this ability rises by +2. In return you must make a powers check whenever casting a modified spell. (If the modified spell already required a powers check, double the check's chance.)

*Plant Companion (Druid)*
Plant companions are not dread companions.

----------

